# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Talviliikenne 2012-13

## Eppu

> Toivottavasti tuo lännen linjasto menee ensi syksyksi uusiksi edes jollain muotoa. Varsinkin linjan 29 kohdalla tilanne alkaa olla aika kestämätön: pieni myöhästyminen yhdeltäkin lähdöltä aiheuttaa lähes väistämättä sen, että auto ajaa käytännössä koko loppupäivän myöhässä, aikataulua on mahdoton saada ajamalla kiinni. Eilen vuorot olivat pahimmillaan 25 minuuttia myöhässä, eli auto käytännössä oli vasta torilta lähdössä Raholan suuntaan, kun sen olisi jo pitänyt olla tulossa sieltä takaisinpäin.
> 
> Ruuhka-aikaan myös linja 18 on erittäin herkkä tippumaan aikataulusta.
> 
> Ei näiden korjaamisen tosin mitään linjastouudistuksia tarvittaisi, mutta tuolla perusteella noiden korjauksia on lykätty jo useita kertoja hamaan tulevaisuuteen.
> 
> Ja vaikka kritiikkiä suunnaltani tulee usein, niin pääsääntöisesti tänä talvena on suhteellisen hyvin aikataulussaan kulkeva linjasto. Näille muutamalle linjalle, mukaan lukien linja 37, ollaan vain syystä tai toisesta haluttomia tekemään mitään korjausliikkeitä suuntaan tai toiseen.


Ja onhan sitten linjoja, joilla alellaan käytännössä hukka-ajoakin, kuten 3 Lahdesjärvelle pyhinä.

Olihan noissa lännen ehdotuksissa mm. että 18 ajelisi Raholaan ja että 29 ja 19 oliskin runkolinja 19, Linnainmaalta Haukiluomaan. Varmastikin ihan toimivia ratkaisuja näistä voisi saada aikaiseksi. Lännessähän hankaluutena on tuo Epilänharju ja palveluiden voimakas keskittyminen Lielahteen, josta tällä hetkellä on surkeat joukkoliikenneyhteydet pohjanmaan radan länsipuolelle. Muutama vuosi sitten asuin jonkin aikaa Lamminpäässä, ja kurjaa oli kun ei siellä ollut mitään palveluja lähellä, aina piti hoitaa kauppa-asiat keskustassa, kun sekä Tesomalle että Lielahteen ei päässyt kuin tällä surkuhupaisalla 14:llä. Tietysti Lielahteen pääsi myös Ylöjärven autoilla siihen pikapysäkille, mutta silti aika onnetonta touhua... Toivotaan että tähän keksitään järkeviä parannuksia. Toki myös Lentävänniemen päivätarjonta on myös nykyisellään melko heikkoa, autot tuppaavat silloin tällöin täyttymään sen verran, että alkaisi kaipaamaan sitä neljättä autoa tunnissa...

----------


## killerpop

No niin, nyt on uusi suunnitelma esillä osoitteessa http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/med...e_14022012.pdf ja suunnitelmasta voi antaa palautetta 15.2. - 26.2.2012 välisen ajan.

Vanha suunnitelma tuntuu jalostuneen oikein mallikkaaksi: tutkiessani kokonaisuutta, voisin pitää tätä uutta hyvn toteuttamiskelpoisena. Ainoa miinus tulee toki tuosta linjan 21 Tesomankatua väärään suuntaan, jolloin keskustan suuntaan menevä joutuu arpomaan, kummalle puolen katua kannattaa mennä. Toisaalta tuolle seikalle ei pidä antaa kovinkaan suurta painoarvoa, koska järjestelyllä luodaan puolestaan niin monipuoliset yhteydet eri asiointitarpeisiin ja Tesomankadulle jää kuitenkin se ensisijainen tarjonta sitten perinteistä kaupunkiasiointia varten.

Lamminpään ratkaisu näytti rohkealta ja hyvin kannatettavalta, jossa Epilänkatu ja Ylä-Grillin alue jää Länsilinjojen vuorotarjonnalle.

Linjan 8 lopettamista olenkin odotellut ja K26:n vahvistamista.

Yhden pienen virheen kartoista löysin: [sivulla keskusta ja etelä] linjan 12 reiti näyttäisi kulkevan Kaartotietä pitkin molempiin suuntiin
.

----------


## Rester

Itseäni hieman ihmetyttää, miksi tuo 39 pitää ehdoin tahdoin pitää mukana roikkumassa. Linja 5 aloittaessaan täysimittaisena korvaa reitiltään täysin tuon Hervanta-TAYS -välin. Myllypuroon olisi voinut perustaa tyystin oman linjansa, tai sitten tehdä Y34:stä kokopäiväversio. Vai onko Hervannasta näin suuri tarve saada vaihdoton yhteys Myllypuron alueelle jatkossakin?

Muuten tuo suunnitelma vaikuttaa varsin hyvältä, lännessä ihan oikeasti kaivattiin isompaa linjastoremonttia ja varsinkin poikittaisliikennettä Lielahden suuntaan.

EDIT:
Nyt tarkemmin karttoja tutkailtua tuli seuraavia huomioita tehtyä:

-Linjan 13 kääntöpaikka Lamminpäässä. Mihinkähän paikkaan täällä on tarkoitus tehdä kääntölenkki? Vai onko oikeasti tarkoitus, että se käännetään tuossa hautausmaan parkkiksella, missä ei kyllä liikoja tiloja sielläkään ole. Sinällään tämä 13:n suoristaminen ei ole aikatauluvarmuuden kannalta ollenkaan huono juttu.

-Matka Haukiluomasta Lamminpään hautausmaalle huonojalkaiselle on peräti 2 vaihdon päässä, Myllypuronkadun varrestakaan ei vaihdotta selviä. Haukiluomalaisille tuo Lamminpään "sakkolenkin" poisjäänti on tosin sinällään hyvä asia, tosin tämä on siitä maksettava hinta.

-Ikurintien palvelutaso tippuu 30 minuuttiin, vaikka alueelle rakennetaan koko ajan lisää taloja.

-Lamminpäästä Lielahteen matkaajilla tulee suhteellisen pitkä kävelymatka vaihtopysäkille nykyisillä pysäkkijärjestelyillä, ellei Myllypuronkadulle saada uutta pysäkkiparia lähelle Tohlopinkadun risteystä. Parannus tähän olisi linjan 21 ajattaminen nykyisen linjan 14 reittiä Tohlopinkadun kautta, jolloin syntyisi luonteva vaihtopysäkki Tohlopinkadun päähän.

-Linjat 18 ja 19 yhdistämällä saadaan Linnainmaan (Mäentakusenkadun) palvelutasoa parannettua huomattavasti, yhtenäisen vuorovälin ansiosta vältyttäisiin nykyiseltä 16 ja 18 peräkkäinajolta niiden yhteisillä reittiosuuksilla. Samalla päällekkäisyys linjan 38 kanssa poistuu.

-Atanväylän ajosuunta muuttuu. Toivottavasti pysäkkikatokset siirtyvät mukana kadun toiselle puolelle.

-Risson alue. Millä linjalla tämä on suunniteltu hoidettavan? Tarvetta tälle tuskin on vielä ensi talvikaudeksi, mutta parin vuoden päästä tällä alueella alkaa olemaan talojakin jo pystyssä. Kävelymatka alueen perältä Orimuskadulle on suhteellisen pitkä.

-Linja 29. Toivottavasti tähän oikeasti on lisätty autoja niin, että aikatauluvarmuus olisi huomattavasti nykyistä parempi. Keskustori-Linnainmaa -väliä ajavat ruuhka-autot parantavat tilannetta, mutta entäs muina aikoina, halutaanko tilanne jättää nykyisten aikataulujen varaan?

-Linjan 16 vuorovälin tihentäminen päiväsaikaan huomattavan hyvä asia. 20 minuutin välein kulkevat autot kun ovat olleet erittäin täynnä.

----------


## Eppu

En mitenkään jaksa uskoa, että Myllypuronkadulle riittäisi 2 autoa tunnissa, ei varsinkaan ruuhka-aikaan. Tämä on selkeä ja iso palvelutason heikennys Lintuviidassa ja Käräjätörmässä asuville. Lamminpäässä tilanne paranisi vain hieman, kun sieltä ei edelleenkään pääsisi sujuvasti Lielahteen kävelemättä joko a) Myllypuronkadun varren ainoalle pysäkille, tai b) Lielahti th -pysäkiltä eteenpäin, saapuen siihen ylöjärveläisellä. Jälkimmäisiäkin vuoroja olisi edelleen vain muutamia päivässä.

Tällä kokonaisratkaisulla ei näyttävästi saavuteta parannuksia kuin muutamissa paikoissa, aika +-0-tulokselta vaikuttaa. Parannuksia toisaalla, selkeitä huononnuksia jossain muualla.

EDIT: Voisiko tuon 21:n seuraksi tuoda myös vaikkapa tuon K26:n? Reitti vois olla vaikka ...Lielahti - Lamminpää - Tohloppi tai Haukiluoma. Kun vuorovälikin olisi sama ja sen mukana tulis hieman lisätarjontaa ruuhkiin, mihin sitä väitetysti ollaan lisäämässä. Myllypuronkadulla vaan vuorotarjonta vähenisi melkoisen rajulla kädellä, vaikka siellä ei olekaan kuin 2 pysäkkiparia, joita muutos erityisesti kirpaisisi.

----------


## ultrix

> Ainoa miinus tulee toki tuosta linjan 21 Tesomankatua väärään suuntaan, jolloin keskustan suuntaan menevä joutuu arpomaan, kummalle puolen katua kannattaa mennä. Toisaalta tuolle seikalle ei pidä antaa kovinkaan suurta painoarvoa, koska järjestelyllä luodaan puolestaan niin monipuoliset yhteydet eri asiointitarpeisiin ja Tesomankadulle jää kuitenkin se ensisijainen tarjonta sitten perinteistä kaupunkiasiointia varten.


Minusta tämä on tosiaan ihan pieni kauneusvirhe, ja todennäköisesti kannattaa odottaa Tesomankadun eteläpuolella, matka-ajat lienevät oleellisesti lyhemmät suoraa reittiä pitkin. Sen sijaan olen epäilevä sen suhteen, onko 21 hyvä itäpään pari tälle, koska Hatanpäälle matkustaa kuitenkin vähemmän työmatkalaisia kuin Teiskontielle tai Hervantaan. Aika näyttää, ja saahan parin aina vaihdettua.





> Yhden pienen virheen kartoista löysin: [sivulla keskusta ja etelä] linjan 12 reiti näyttäisi kulkevan Kaartotietä pitkin molempiin suuntiin


Tämä sama bugi/ominaisuushan on nykyisessäkin linjakartassa. Sinänsä harhaanjohtavaa sen matkustajan kannalta, joka haluaisi matkustaa Viinikan liittymän pysäkille 3000, mutta toisaalta yhtä lailla pysäkki 0525 Viinikan liittymä on harhaanjohtava, kun sillä ei pysähdy linjat 15 ja 30, vaikka reitti kulkee pysäkin kautta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:57 ----------




> Itseäni hieman ihmetyttää, miksi tuo 39 pitää ehdoin tahdoin pitää mukana roikkumassa. Linja 5 aloittaessaan täysimittaisena korvaa reitiltään täysin tuon Hervanta-TAYS -välin. Myllypuroon olisi voinut perustaa tyystin oman linjansa, tai sitten tehdä Y34:stä kokopäiväversio. Vai onko Hervannasta näin suuri tarve saada vaihdoton yhteys Myllypuron alueelle jatkossakin?


Niin, minusta fiksumpi olisi ollut korvata linjan 3 Lahdesjärven pää arkilinjalla 34 Myllypurosta Lahdesjävelle. Nirvanmäeltä ei ole mahdoton matka Veisunkadulle, ja se on täyttä autokaupunkia muutenkin, joten aika harva kärsisi viikonloppuliikenteen lopettamisesta.




> -Linjan 13 kääntöpaikka Lamminpäässä. Mihinkähän paikkaan täällä on tarkoitus tehdä kääntölenkki? Vai onko oikeasti tarkoitus, että se käännetään tuossa hautausmaan parkkiksella, missä ei kyllä liikoja tiloja sielläkään ole. Sinällään tämä 13:n suoristaminen ei ole aikatauluvarmuuden kannalta ollenkaan huono juttu.


Tätä mietittiin jo vuosi sitten, kun olin suorittamassa tutkintooni kuuluvaa harjoittelujaksoa JOLI:ssa. Joko sovitaan seurakuntayhtymän kanssa kääntöpaikasta hautausmaalle tai varavaihtoehtona ajetaan Kortesuontien päähän ja kierretään pieni lenkki (huono vaihtoehto, koska katua ei tiettävästi ole pohjustettu bussikaduksi, vaikka joskus muinoin sieltä on bussi ajanutkin).




> -Matka Haukiluomasta Lamminpään hautausmaalle huonojalkaiselle on peräti 2 vaihdon päässä, Myllypuronkadun varrestakaan ei vaihdotta selviä. Haukiluomalaisille tuo Lamminpään "sakkolenkin" poisjäänti on tosin sinällään hyvä asia, tosin tämä on siitä maksettava hinta.


Toisaalta Tohlopin ja Kohmankaaren huonojalkaisille tuli nyt suora yhteys. Haukiluoman mummot ja invalidit käyttäkööt PALIa tai sote-taksia.




> -Ikurintien palvelutaso tippuu 30 minuuttiin, vaikka alueelle rakennetaan koko ajan lisää taloja.


Tämän vuoksi näkisin itsekin mieluummin jonkun 20 min vuorovälin linjan alueella. Ilmeisesti resursseja ei kerta kaikkiaan riitä.




> -Risson alue. Millä linjalla tämä on suunniteltu hoidettavan? Tarvetta tälle tuskin on vielä ensi talvikaudeksi, mutta parin vuoden päästä tällä alueella alkaa olemaan talojakin jo pystyssä. Kävelymatka alueen perältä Orimuskadulle on suhteellisen pitkä.


Hyvä pointti. Jonkun 29:n jatkaminen Rissoon tarkoittaisi, että ihmiset äänestävät jaloillaan ja ajavat autolla keskustaan. Villi veikkaus, että sinne tulisi joku Lahdentietä kulkeva linja 30 min vuorovälillä, Lahdentielle pysäkit Piettasenkadun ja Citymarketin tuntumaan.

----------


## Eppu

> -Linjan 13 kääntöpaikka Lamminpäässä. Mihinkähän paikkaan täällä on tarkoitus tehdä kääntölenkki? Vai onko oikeasti tarkoitus, että se käännetään tuossa hautausmaan parkkiksella, missä ei kyllä liikoja tiloja sielläkään ole. Sinällään tämä 13:n suoristaminen ei ole aikatauluvarmuuden kannalta ollenkaan huono juttu.
> 
> -Matka Haukiluomasta Lamminpään hautausmaalle huonojalkaiselle on peräti 2 vaihdon päässä, Myllypuronkadun varrestakaan ei vaihdotta selviä. Haukiluomalaisille tuo Lamminpään "sakkolenkin" poisjäänti on tosin sinällään hyvä asia, tosin tämä on siitä maksettava hinta.
> 
> -Ikurintien palvelutaso tippuu 30 minuuttiin, vaikka alueelle rakennetaan koko ajan lisää taloja.
> 
> -Lamminpäästä Lielahteen matkaajilla tulee suhteellisen pitkä kävelymatka vaihtopysäkille nykyisillä pysäkkijärjestelyillä, ellei Myllypuronkadulle saada uutta pysäkkiparia lähelle Tohlopinkadun risteystä. Parannus tähän olisi linjan 21 ajattaminen nykyisen linjan 14 reittiä Tohlopinkadun kautta, jolloin syntyisi luonteva vaihtopysäkki Tohlopinkadun päähän.


Hautuumaalle pitäisi tosiaan rakentaa kääntöpaikka. Lähistöllä tietysti on muitakin mahdollisia kääntöpaikkoja, esim Vuorentaustantie/Hiihtäjäntie/Lamminkankaantie, jossa on pieni avoin kohta. Myös Horhan parkkipaikka voisi kelvata, joskin sinne ei pysäkkiä ehkä saada kun oltais jo Ylöjärven puolella.

Veikkaisin, että lamminpääläiset eivät tälläkään kertaa suunnitelmista kovin hyvää tykkää, kun he tässä olisivat ehkä suurimpia menettäjiä. Erityisesti seniori- ja lastenvaunuväki kokevat tässä kovia, ylöjärven autojen suhteen kun saa arpoa, että tuleeko sieltä edes matalalattia-auto vai ei. Ylöjärveläisetkin varmasti tämän muutoksen noteeraisivat kun heidän kuljettimiensa täyttöaste ja sen myötä ehkä matka-aikakin kasvaisi. Jos purnaus yltyy kovin äänekkääksi, niin kehittävät varmaan tuonne vielä jonkin apulinjan. Tuo kannattaisi sitten kytkeä jotenkin myös tähän Myllypuron ratkaisuun, jolloin 39 oliskin puhtaasti ruuhkalinja.

Jossain määrin olen minäkin sitä mieltä, että jos johonkin päin kaupunkia olisin muuttamassa, sivuuttaisin Lamminpään heti ensimmäiseksi...

----------


## Rester

Lamminpään suurin ongelma onkin sen sijainti. Myllypuronkatua pitkin ajettaessa lamminpääläisille tulee kohtuuttoman pitkä matka pysäkeille, toisaalta kierrettäessä Rauhantien kautta linjasivuille tulee ajoaikaan vähintäänkin 3-5 minuuttia lisää... Tosin eihän tämä asukkaiden vika ole. En tiedä, mitä tuolle uudelle 21:lle on laskettu linjasivun ajoajaksi, mutta  sen ajattaminen Lamminpään kautta toisi edes perustason palvelun tälle vanhalle 18:n reitille. Seuraava ongelma olisikin sitten se, että muodostuisi tilanne, jossa molemman puolen pysäkeiltä pääsisi keskustan suuntaan.

Miten olisi villikortti ultrixin heiton pohjalta: 3 Petsamo - Keskustori - (Epilänkatu) - Lamminpää? Kiertosuunta suunniteltaisiin niin, että pysäkit olisivat yhteneväiset 13:n kanssa keskustan suuntaan aikoville.

Ja lisäksi jos olisin itse päättämässä, olisin säilyttänyt linjaparista 18/19 tuon vanhan päälinjan, 18, numeron ja vetänyt sen muuten suunniteltua reittiä Haukiluomaan. 19 kun tullaan ihmisten mielestä vielä pitkän aikaa mieltämään hitaammaksi vaihtoehdoksi, sen luonne kun on ollut pitkään olla "jokapaikankiertäjänä".

----------


## Jufo

> Ja lisäksi jos olisin itse päättämässä, olisin säilyttänyt linjaparista 18/19 tuon vanhan päälinjan, 18, numeron ja vetänyt sen muuten suunniteltua reittiä Haukiluomaan. 19 kun tullaan ihmisten mielestä vielä pitkän aikaa mieltämään hitaammaksi vaihtoehdoksi, sen luonne kun on ollut pitkään olla "jokapaikankiertäjänä".


Toisaalta: 2000-luvun puolivälissä oli pari aikataulukautta niin, että päälinja 18 ajoi Atalaan nykyisen 19:n reittiä Takahuhdin kautta, ja 19 oli nopea ruuhka-ajan apulinja Teiskontietä Atalaan. Noita tunnuksia 18/19 on siis vaihdeltu edestakaisin vähän turhan runsaasti viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana.

--- --- ---

Muutamia parannusehdotuksia linjastosuunnitelmasta luettuani sen läpi:

- Vaihtaisin linjat 13 ja 19 keskenään lännessä. Eli 10 min välein runkolinja 13 Haukiluomaan ja 19 (tai mielummin numero 18) Lamminpäähän. Tällöin ei tarvitsisi tuplata 19:n (18:n) vuorotarjontaa nykyisestä 10 minuuttiin vaan nykyisellä 18:n vuorotarjonnalla (20/30 min) hoituisi niin Tohlopin, Lamminpään kuin Atalankin liikennöinti. Käsittääkseni matkustuskysyntä Atalassa ei edellytä runkolinjaa 10 min välein Teiskontietä, erityisesti ottaen huomioon linjan 37 palvelutason samanaikaisen korotuksen. Vuoroväli Lamminpäässä säilyisi nykyisellään ja linjanumerokin muuttumattomana.

- Lamminpään itäisen osan (Ylöjärventien ympäristö) minimipalvelutasovaatimukset toteutuvat linjojen 80-86 varassa vain arkisin. Iltaisin ja pyhinä tälle alueelle liikennöitäisiin vain tunnin välein. Siten suunnitelman 13:n (tai 18:n, katso ed. kohta) reittiä olisi hyvä jatkaa Lammin hautausmaalta Vuorentaustantietä vähintään Ylä-Grillille asti. Vuorentaustantien ja Ylöjärventien risteykseen voinee rakentaa jonkinlaisen kääntöpaikan. Lisähyötynä tästä lyhyestä reitin pidennyksestä olisi se, että koko Lamminpään alueelta olisi suora yhteys Tesomalle, joka tällä hetkellä toteutuu vain Epilän kautta vaihtamalla, ja lisäksi Ylöjärveltä syntyisi uusi vaihdollinen yhteys Tesomalle Lamminpäässä vaihtamalla. Aamulehden nettisivujen kommenttien perusteella jotain kysyntääkin tällaiselle saattaisi olla, esim. ylöjärveläiset tuntuvat haluavan käydä Tesoman uimahallissa uimassa.

- Koska linja 21 on jatkossa ainoa yhteys keskustasta Ikuriin ja Myllypuronkadulle, se voisi ajaa edes Pyynikintorin ja Sepänkadun kautta Hämeenpuiston asemesta, jotta se palvelisi keskustan länsipuolta paremmin.

- Linjan 3 Lahdesjärven pään piristysruiske on ollut matkustajat IKEAlle/IKEAlta, joista suuri osa siirtyy nopeammalle linjalle 5. Siten linjan 3 Lahdesjärven pään merkitys jälleen heikkenee. Hiljaisempaan aikaan (arkisin klo 21 jälkeen, lauantaisin klo 18 jälkeen ja pyhinä koko päivän) voitaisiin liikennöidä linjaa 5N, joka Vuoreksesta tullessaan jatkaisi linjan 3 reittiä keskustaan (pois lukien Ratinan lenkki) ja korvaisi linjan 3 Lahdesjärven pään liikenteen hiljaisena aikana. Lisäksi en tiedä, onko linjaa 5 tarpeen liikennöidä TAYS:ille asti iltaisin ja pyhinä, joten 5N voisi päättyä idässä Hervantaan, ollen siis: Keskustori - Hatanpään sairaala - Nirva  - Lahdesjärvi - Vuores - Hervantakeskus. Mielestäni hiljaisempina aikoina on ihan järkevää niputtaa yhteen puolityhjänä ajavia linjoja liikenteen tehostamiseksi.

- Linjan 26 vuoroväliä harvennetaan puoleen tuntiin ja K26:n vuoroväliä tihennetään samoihin lukemiin. Tunnus "K" on harhaanjohtava, viitaten koululaisvuoroihin, vaikka linjasta K26 tulee täysverinen yhteys Multisillasta ja Sarankulmasta keskustaan palvellen muitakin matkustajaryhmiä kuin koululaisia. Tälle linjalle pitäisi siis antaa jatkossa ihan oma numeronsa tai ottaa mallia pääkaupunkiseudulta ja ajaa linjaa vaikka tunnuksella 26T tai 26V (T ja V viitaten työmatkaliikenteeseen).

----------


## Eppu

> Miten olisi villikortti ultrixin heiton pohjalta: 3 Petsamo - Keskustori - (Epilänkatu) - Lamminpää? Kiertosuunta suunniteltaisiin niin, että pysäkit olisivat yhteneväiset 13:n kanssa keskustan suuntaan aikoville.


Toisaalta ideoin tällaistakin. Eli tarkemmin sanottuna linja 14 jäis olemaan, samalla kun linja 37 jäis ainoastaan tunnin välein kulkevaksi asiointi- ja koululaislinjaksi (mikä vastaa linjan todellista kysyntää, erityisesti tilanteessa, jossa Mäentakusenkatua palveltaisiin suorilla vuoroilla tiheästi (linja 19).) Samalla tämä 14 palvelis Sammonkatua idässä, minkä takia tuota 37:aa ollaankin tosiasiallisesti varmaankin tihentämässä 20 min vuorovälille. Tämä ratkaisu mahdollistaisi myös 39:n jäämisen vain ja ainoastaan ruuhkalinjaksi, kun tuon liikennöintiaikojen ulkopuolella 14 kävisi kääntymässä Myllypurossa. Muuna aikana kiepautettaisiin ympäri linjan 21 tapaan Tesomalla.

----------


## ultrix

> Ja lisäksi jos olisin itse päättämässä, olisin säilyttänyt linjaparista 18/19 tuon vanhan päälinjan, 18, numeron ja vetänyt sen muuten suunniteltua reittiä Haukiluomaan. 19 kun tullaan ihmisten mielestä vielä pitkän aikaa mieltämään hitaammaksi vaihtoehdoksi, sen luonne kun on ollut pitkään olla "jokapaikankiertäjänä".


Kompromissi: tehdään siitä kasi tai ysi. Noita alkupään linjanumeroita, erityisesti 4 ja 69 pantataan ihan turhaan joillekin kuriositeettilinjoille tai pidetään kokonaan poissa käytöstä (9). Hyvä nyt, että vitonen on annettu Vuoreksen runkolinjalle.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:01 ----------




> - Linjan 3 Lahdesjärven pään piristysruiske on ollut matkustajat IKEAlle/IKEAlta, joista suuri osa siirtyy nopeammalle linjalle 5. Siten linjan 3 Lahdesjärven pään merkitys jälleen heikkenee. Hiljaisempaan aikaan (arkisin klo 21 jälkeen, lauantaisin klo 18 jälkeen ja pyhinä koko päivän) voitaisiin liikennöidä linjaa 5N, joka Vuoreksesta tullessaan jatkaisi linjan 3 reittiä keskustaan (pois lukien Ratinan lenkki) ja korvaisi linjan 3 Lahdesjärven pään liikenteen hiljaisena aikana. Lisäksi en tiedä, onko linjaa 5 tarpeen liikennöidä TAYS:ille asti iltaisin ja pyhinä, joten 5N voisi päättyä idässä Hervantaan, ollen siis: Keskustori - Hatanpään sairaala - Nirva  - Lahdesjärvi - Vuores - Hervantakeskus. Mielestäni hiljaisempina aikoina on ihan järkevää niputtaa yhteen puolityhjänä ajavia linjoja liikenteen tehostamiseksi.


Liikennetaloudellisesti ehkä fiksu veto, mutta sitten mennään keskikokoisten kaupunkien kulujen minimointiin hinnalla millä hyvänsä, ja tässä hintana on linjaston epäselkeys. Osan aikaa ajetaan Lakalaivan kautta, osan ei, välillä tulee kolmonen ja välillä vitonen > ei hyvä satunnaismatkustajan näkökulmasta, ja satunnaismatkustaja eli sekakäyttäjä on se eniten kulkumuotojen välillä liikkuva asiakas.




> - Linjan 26 vuoroväliä harvennetaan puoleen tuntiin ja K26:n vuoroväliä tihennetään samoihin lukemiin. Tunnus "K" on harhaanjohtava, viitaten koululaisvuoroihin, vaikka linjasta K26 tulee täysverinen yhteys Multisillasta ja Sarankulmasta keskustaan palvellen muitakin matkustajaryhmiä kuin koululaisia. Tälle linjalle pitäisi siis antaa jatkossa ihan oma numeronsa tai ottaa mallia pääkaupunkiseudulta ja ajaa linjaa vaikka tunnuksella 26T tai 26V (T ja V viitaten työmatkaliikenteeseen).


36 on vapaana, käytetään sitä.

----------


## Eppu

> Miten olisi villikortti ultrixin heiton pohjalta: 3 Petsamo - Keskustori - (Epilänkatu) - Lamminpää?


Tai sitten näin:
KARTTA

Eli 12 jatkuis länteen, mutta ilman osapäivävuoroja, jotka kääntäis torilla. Reitin länsipäässä hiljaiseen aikaan voisi ajella Myllypuroon asti (vakkapa 12M). Hyvin ehtii tuolla käydä, kun ajoaika Länsitori - Myllypuro on kuiteski vaan 3-4 min.

Veikkaan että jotain tällaista vielä tulee, Lamminpäässä varmaankin vastustus suunnitelmaa kohtaan voi yltyä rajuksikin...

Tällainen 12 tuo muuten mieleen muinaisen kutoslinjan 50/60 -luvulta  :Smile: 

Loppuun vielä planin lähtöaikoja: (linjan 12 tori->Tesoma pitäisi olla 16  46, eli kuvassa on virhe.)

----------


## Eppu

Ja viimeisimmät mietteet menee seuraavasti:

3 Petsamo - Kt - Lielahti - Ikuri - Tesoma (kaikkina aikoina puolen tunnin välein = 3 auton liikenne)
21 Turtola - Keskustori (kaikkina aikoina puolen tunnin välein = 2 auton liikenne)
33 Ikea - Hatanpää - Kt - Lielahti - Lamminpää - Myllypuronkatu - Tesoman valtatie - Tesoma (- Myllypuro ruuhkien ulkopuolella) (puolen tunnin välein, paitsi iltaisin ja sunnuntaisin tunnin välein = 2-4 auton liikenne)

Toinen mieleen noussut asia on tuo linja 29: mikäli ajoaikaa on lisätty, ehkä mielummin tuo ehdotettu 19 olisikin 18 ja nuo 29:n torilla kääntävät ruuhkavuorot voisivat olla linja 19 Linnainmaa - Kt - Villilä - Kalkku. Samalla 11 vois kulkea pelkästään torin ja Pereen väliä. Nuo torilla kääntävät vuorot tuntuvat muutenkin jokseenkin sekottavan pakkaa, siirtyisikö 29:n pysäkki idän suuntaan torilla johonkin lähtölaituriin sinisen katoksen alle, vai miten ruuhkavuorot olis tarkoitus kääntää sujuvasti - ruuhka-ajastahan kuitenkin on kyse?

----------


## Rester

Todennäköisesti samaan tapaan hiljaisen ajan liikenne (idän suuntaan) käännetään tällä hetkellä, eli matkustajat laiturialueelle, josta Kirkkokadun-Satamakadun-Kuninkaankadun kautta takaisin Hämeenkadulle omalle pysäkille. Tai sitten ajetaan samoin kuin ruuhka-1 muutama vuosi sitten Härmälään, eli vain ruuhkasuuntaan, päätteellä kilvet pimeäksi, joista takaisin toiseen päähän hakemaan uutta lähtöä.

Veikkaisin ensimmäistä, koska selkeää ruuhkasuuntaa 29:llä ei ole, vaan matkustajia riittää molempiin suuntiin.

----------


## Eppu

Jätin palautekyselyyn ehdotuksen linjasta 39: aamuruuhkassa ajettaisiin torilta ehdotettua normaalireittiä Myllypuroon. Paluusuunnassa sen sijaan reitti olis Ikurintie - Myllypuronkatu - Epilänkatu. Iltapäiväruuhkassa sitten toisinpäin. Tästä olisi sikäli hyötyä, että Ikuria ja Myllypuronkatua palveltaisiin ruuhkasuuntaan vartin välein. Tesomankadulla olisi tässäkin tapauksessa 9 vuoroa tunnissa edelleen, kuten nykyisinkin. Vuorovälit todellakin muodostuisivat suht tasaisiksi, mikäli 21:n lähtöajat olisivat :20 50 ja 39:n :05 35. Torilta lähdöt olisivat iltapäiväruuhkassa :04 17 34 47...

----------


## Jufo

> Jätin palautekyselyyn ehdotuksen linjasta 39: aamuruuhkassa ajettaisiin torilta ehdotettua normaalireittiä Myllypuroon. Paluusuunnassa sen sijaan reitti olis Ikurintie - Myllypuronkatu - Epilänkatu. Iltapäiväruuhkassa sitten toisinpäin. Tästä olisi sikäli hyötyä, että Ikuria ja Myllypuronkatua palveltaisiin ruuhkasuuntaan vartin välein. Tesomankadulla olisi tässäkin tapauksessa 9 vuoroa tunnissa edelleen, kuten nykyisinkin. Vuorovälit todellakin muodostuisivat suht tasaisiksi, mikäli 21:n lähtöajat olisivat :20 50 ja 39:n :05 35. Torilta lähdöt olisivat iltapäiväruuhkassa :04 17 34 47...


Hyvä idea, kannatan! 39 jää työmatkaliikenteen vastaisessa suunnassa aika turhaksi Tesomalla, joten se kannattaa ehdottomasti hyödyntää Ikurissa / Lintuviidassa / Käräjätörmässä. Lisäksi suunnitelmassa on jätetty huomiotta, että alueelta on myös huomattavasti koululaisliikennettä Kaarilan yläasteelle / lukioon, jota 21 ei palvele. Nämä koululaiset tarvitsevat suoran yhteyden Epilään.

----------


## ultrix

> Jätin palautekyselyyn ehdotuksen linjasta 39: aamuruuhkassa ajettaisiin torilta ehdotettua normaalireittiä Myllypuroon. Paluusuunnassa sen sijaan reitti olis Ikurintie - Myllypuronkatu - Epilänkatu. Iltapäiväruuhkassa sitten toisinpäin. Tästä olisi sikäli hyötyä, että Ikuria ja Myllypuronkatua palveltaisiin ruuhkasuuntaan vartin välein. Tesomankadulla olisi tässäkin tapauksessa 9 vuoroa tunnissa edelleen, kuten nykyisinkin. Vuorovälit todellakin muodostuisivat suht tasaisiksi, mikäli 21:n lähtöajat olisivat :20 50 ja 39:n :05 35. Torilta lähdöt olisivat iltapäiväruuhkassa :04 17 34 47...


Periaatteessa hyvä idea, joskin tässä on riskinä se, löytävätkö ihmiset linjaa. Jos kierrosaika riittää, voisi olla paikallaan koukata vielä Lamminpään kautta, niin saadaan Ylä- ja Ala-Grillin seudun lamminkyläläiset tyytyväisiksi. Eilisessä yleisötilaisuudessa Lamminpään mummot ja papat tuomitsi suunnitelman huonoksi, kun 14 viedään, eikä Länskän kerran tunnissa Lielahdenkadun tienhaaraan ole heille riittävä palvelu. Melkeinpä toivoisin, että LI-vuorot ajettaisiinkin siirtymäajan loppuun asti reittiä YlöjärventieMyllypuronkatuTurvesuonkatuEnqvisti  nkatu. Matka-aikaa tulee pari minuuttia lisää, mutta sitä voisi yrittää kompensoida liikennöimällä Pispalan valtatien sijaan suoraan Paasikiventietä Sepänkadulle.

----------


## Eppu

> Periaatteessa hyvä idea, joskin tässä on riskinä se, löytävätkö ihmiset linjaa. Jos kierrosaika riittää, voisi olla paikallaan koukata vielä Lamminpään kautta, niin saadaan Ylä- ja Ala-Grillin seudun lamminkyläläiset tyytyväisiksi. Eilisessä yleisötilaisuudessa Lamminpään mummot ja papat tuomitsi suunnitelman huonoksi, kun 14 viedään, eikä Länskän kerran tunnissa Lielahdenkadun tienhaaraan ole heille riittävä palvelu. Melkeinpä toivoisin, että LI-vuorot ajettaisiinkin siirtymäajan loppuun asti reittiä YlöjärventieMyllypuronkatuTurvesuonkatuEnqvisti  nkatu. Matka-aikaa tulee pari minuuttia lisää, mutta sitä voisi yrittää kompensoida liikennöimällä Pispalan valtatien sijaan suoraan Paasikiventietä Sepänkadulle.


No en kierrätttäisi 39:ä enää lamminpäässä kuitenkaan. Nopea reitti Myllypuronkatu-Epilänkatu olis minusta järkevin ratkaisu. Kyllä linja varmasti löydetään, ja tarvittaessa vuorot voisi merkitä myös 21:n aikatauluun jollain kirjainmerkinnällä ja selityksellä.
Lamminpään osalta ylöjärveläisten kierrättäminen Turvesuonkatu-Enqvistinkatu olis periaatteessa järkevää, mutta viime aikoina ollaan kylläkin poukkoiltu tän siirtymäajan sopimusten suhteen niin paljon, että selvittäiskö tuostakaan järjestelystä valituksitta...? Jos Lamminpään osalta vielä joku muutos tulee, niin ehkä jotain tyyliin että 14 jäis tunnin välein torin ja Lamminpään väliä ajelemaan, toki Lielahdenn kautta. Eikä siinä välttämättä mitään huonoa oliskaan, kunhan lähdöt porrastetaan ylöjärveläisten kanssa. Eli arkisin lähdöt pääsäästöisesti Lamminpäästä puolen aikoihin ja keskustasta tasan maissa. Viikonloppuisin sitten parempi toisin päin, ja ylipäätään kun silloin vuoroväli olisi ilman tuota pääsääntöisesti 60 min, paitsi lauantaisin päivällä...

----------


## Jufo

En minäkään kierrättäisi 39:a Lamminpäässä, koska se pilaisi koko idean nopeahkosta ruuhka-ajan yhteydestä Käräjätörmään ja Ikuriin. Ja luonnollisesti aikataulukirjaan tehdään yhdistelmäaikataulu 21/39, joten linjan löytäminen ei ole issue.




> Lamminpään osalta ylöjärveläisten kierrättäminen Turvesuonkatu-Enqvistinkatu olis periaatteessa järkevää, mutta viime aikoina ollaan kylläkin poukkoiltu tän siirtymäajan sopimusten suhteen niin paljon, että selvittäiskö tuostakaan järjestelystä valituksitta...? Jos Lamminpään osalta vielä joku muutos tulee, niin ehkä jotain tyyliin että 14 jäis tunnin välein torin ja Lamminpään väliä ajelemaan, toki Lielahdenn kautta. Eikä siinä välttämättä mitään huonoa oliskaan, kunhan lähdöt porrastetaan ylöjärveläisten kanssa. Eli arkisin lähdöt pääsäästöisesti Lamminpäästä puolen aikoihin ja keskustasta tasan maissa. Viikonloppuisin sitten parempi toisin päin, ja ylipäätään kun silloin vuoroväli olisi ilman tuota pääsääntöisesti 60 min, paitsi lauantaisin päivällä...


Jos mainitsemasi apulinja 14 Keskustori - Lielahti - Lamminpää toteutuisi, niin jatkaisin sitä vielä Lamminpäästä Tohlopin ja Tesoman kautta Kalkkuun. Tässä läntisten poikittaisyhteyksien parantamisessahan Kalkku jää edelleen pussinperäksi ja Kalkku - Lielahti välillä asioiminen edellyttää vaihtamista 27:aan Pispalassa tai jopa kiertämistä keskustan kautta mikäli 27:n harva aikataulu ei satu sopimaan yhteen vaihdon kanssa. Kalkku on myös kasvanut Kalkunvuoren asuinalueen myötä, jossa ei ole kaupallisia palveluja, ja Lielahdessa on niitä on kattavammin kuin Tesomalla.

----------


## jpmast

Suunnitelma näyttää ihan hyvältä, mutta ainakin pari asiaa häiritsee.

Ensinnäkin mikä viisaus piilee 3 linjan siirtämisessä kun se voitaisiin tehdä yhdellä ?
Mielestäni turhia siirtoja pitäisi välttää. Kirjoitan tuossa linjoista 21, 25 ja 26.
Oma ajatus on, että antaisin nyt suunnitellunmuutoksen linjalta 21 linjalle 26 jolloin
linjat 21 ja 25 voisi jättää muuttamatta. Siis 26 kulkisi välillä Multisilta - Keskustori -
Lielahti - Ikuri - Tesoma. Toinen juttu on sitten se, että kuinka moni Ikurintieltä on
halukas "kiertelemään" lielahdessa. Itse en olisi jos asuisin siellä.

Sitten toinen asia joka pistää silmään on linja 5:n muutos. En näe järkeä, että siihen
tulee jatko Vuoreksesta Hervanna kautta TAYS:lle. Mahdollisuus olisi, että linja jatkaa
Hervantaan jossa olisi vaihto linjalle 6. Kukaan ei estä muuttamasta linjaa 5 seuraavana
vuonna jos käyttäjiä on.

----------


## Eppu

> Suunnitelma näyttää ihan hyvältä, mutta ainakin pari asiaa häiritsee.
> 
> Ensinnäkin mikä viisaus piilee 3 linjan siirtämisessä kun se voitaisiin tehdä yhdellä ?
> Mielestäni turhia siirtoja pitäisi välttää. Kirjoitan tuossa linjoista 21, 25 ja 26.
> Oma ajatus on, että antaisin nyt suunnitellunmuutoksen linjalta 21 linjalle 26 jolloin
> linjat 21 ja 25 voisi jättää muuttamatta. Siis 26 kulkisi välillä Multisilta - Keskustori -
> Lielahti - Ikuri - Tesoma. Toinen juttu on sitten se, että kuinka moni Ikurintieltä on
> halukas "kiertelemään" lielahdessa. Itse en olisi jos asuisin siellä.


Varmaankin muutokseen ovat vaikuttaneet syvemmätkin asiat. Esim Multisillan lähtöajat vissiin yritetään porrastaa paremmin linjan 71 kanssa, samoin kuin linjat 21 ja 3 on haluttu pitää Koivistonkylän takia porrastetuin lähtöminuutein. 21:n lähdöt päätteeiltä taitavat myös ensi talvena olla :20 ja 50 kuten nyt Turtolasta. Tahmelaan on mitä ilmeisimmin haluttu lisää tarjontaa, kulkeehan alueelta nytkin ylimääräinen vuoro aamuruuhkassa. Ensi talvena ei sitten 25:lla myöskään teliautoja taida enää näkyillä. Linjaa 21 puolestaan voisin veikata ajettavan teleillä kokonaan, ainakin arkipäivisin.
Jos vain saadaan nuo 39:n vuorot aiemmin tässä ketjussa ehdotetuille reittivariaatioille ja mahdollisesti Lamminpäähänkin vielä jotain pientä lisää, niin kaikki hyvin. Jos ei muuta niin Lielahden reitti ei todellakaan ole mitenkään kiertelevä, se on jopa nopeampi kuin nykyiset reitit, toki sillä varauksella onko rantatiellä ruuhkia.

Tuota 39:n hiljaisen ajan tynkävuoroa olen vielä pohtinut... Olisikohan mahdollista hoitaa ne jatkamalla linjaa 26 Kaarilasta Myllypuroon? Tämä siis vain 39:n liikennöintiaikojen ulkopuolella ja tähän tarvittava auto tulisi 39:ltä. Olis varmaankin houkuttelevampi vaihtoehto kuin vaihto Tesomalla. Paljolti toteutus riippuisi myös siitä, millaisia lähtöaikoja 26:lle on ajateltu.

----------


## ultrix

> Sitten toinen asia joka pistää silmään on linja 5:n muutos. En näe järkeä, että siihen
> tulee jatko Vuoreksesta Hervanna kautta TAYS:lle. Mahdollisuus olisi, että linja jatkaa
> Hervantaan jossa olisi vaihto linjalle 6. Kukaan ei estä muuttamasta linjaa 5 seuraavana
> vuonna jos käyttäjiä on.


Lukonmäestä saamieni tietojen mukaan Hervannan valtaväylän bussit ovat niin täynnä etenkin TAMK/TAYS-alueelle aamulla yritettäessä, että sinne tarvitaan lisätarjontaa. Vitonen on näppärä viedä sinne, niin saadaan mahdollisimman moni nimenomaan TAYSiin pyrkivistä sen kyytiin. Tällöin linjoille 20 ja 39 mahtuu paremmin ne, ketkä jatkavat keskustan suuntaan.




> Varmaankin muutokseen ovat vaikuttaneet syvemmätkin asiat. Esim Multisillan lähtöajat vissiin yritetään porrastaa paremmin linjan 71 kanssa


Enpä tiedä tuosta, mutta ainakin linjojen 5 ja 36 (nyk. K26) kanssa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tahmelaan on mitä ilmeisimmin haluttu lisää tarjontaa, kulkeehan alueelta nytkin ylimääräinen vuoro aamuruuhkassa. Ensi talvena ei sitten 25:lla myöskään teliautoja taida enää näkyillä.


Tahmelan palvelun parantaminen on ehdottoman hieno asia, jota on odotettu. Ei ole järkevää, että 10 minuutin matkan päässä keskustasta on niinkin tiheästi asutettu alue, josta kulkee bussi vain 30 minuutin välein eikä vaihtoehtoisia inhimillisiä kulkutapoja kauheasti ole (kävely harjun yli Pispalan valtatielle on extreme-suoritus tavalliselta ihmiseltä). Auto on ollut liian monelle ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto tähän asti. Voin kertoa, että kun olen päiväkodin tädeille ohimennen maininnut tästä muutoksesta niin takaisin on tullut ihastuneita huokauksia, että vihdoinkin.

Toisaalta veikkaan että muutoksen taustalla on myös kalustokiertoon liittyviä seikkoja. Nykyinen linja 21 on ajanut liian usein myöhässä ja käännöt ovat jääneet tiukoiksi. Tuskin tuolla kuljettaja on kauheasti ehtinyt edes henkeä vetää kun on pitänyt lähteä jo takaisin. Vaihtamalla itäpää linjalle, jonka kierrosaika sopii paremmin nykyoloihin, saadaan ehkä hieman väljyyttä aikatauluun ja siten täsmällisyyttä paremmaksi?

----------


## Rester

> Suunnitelma näyttää ihan hyvältä, mutta ainakin pari asiaa häiritsee.
> 
> Ensinnäkin mikä viisaus piilee 3 linjan siirtämisessä kun se voitaisiin tehdä yhdellä ?
> Mielestäni turhia siirtoja pitäisi välttää.


Linjanumeroja tosiaankin kannattaa muuttaa niin vähän kuin mahdollista. Joskus linjastoremontissa niitä on vain jossain määrin pakko muuttaa, tässäkin ne ovat kuitenkin hyvin maltillisia ja perusteltuja. Tampereella tuntuu olevan ohjenuorana se, että jos linjan reitti ei muutu (Keskustorin) itäpuolella, linjanumero pidetään ennallaan. Sinällään ymmärrettävää, koska Tampere on rakenteeltaan huomattavan itä/eteläpainotteinen, jolloin numeroinnin muutos vaikuttaisi huomattavan useampaan matkustajaan. Toki taustalla lienee osittain historiansa; 1:llä on "aina" päässyt Härmälään, 2:lla Tammelaan, 3:lla Petsamoon, jne.





> Toisaalta veikkaan että muutoksen taustalla on myös kalustokiertoon liittyviä seikkoja. Nykyinen linja 21 on ajanut liian usein myöhässä ja käännöt ovat jääneet tiukoiksi. Tuskin tuolla kuljettaja on kauheasti ehtinyt edes henkeä vetää kun on pitänyt lähteä jo takaisin. Vaihtamalla itäpää linjalle, jonka kierrosaika sopii paremmin nykyoloihin, saadaan ehkä hieman väljyyttä aikatauluun ja siten täsmällisyyttä paremmaksi?


Sanotaanko näin, että tuossa hengenvedossakin on ajallisesti pahimmillaan puolet liikaa seisonta-aikaan nähden.  :Very Happy:  18 minuuttia Keskustorilta Tahmelaan on nykyisillä matkustajamäärillä kaikkea muuta kuin riittävä. Ainoaksi ongelmaksi 20 minuutin vuorovälillä Tahmelassa tosin tulee toisen bussin kohtaaminen ahtaissa mutkissa.

----------


## Rester

Palautteen pohjalta näyttää laadittaneen uusi suunnitelma, jota käsitellään joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa 7.3. Joukkoliikenteen sivuilta kuitenkin löytyy alustavia suunnitelma muutoksia koskien. Linjan 39 jatko Myllypuroon on poistettu, ja tilalle on viety linja 36 (Multisilta - Hatanpää - Keskustori - Myllypuro).

Atala - Keskustori - Haukiluoma -linjan numero on muutettu takaisin 18:ksi, muuten reitti ja porrastus 16:n kanssa on säilytetty entisellään.

19:sta tuossa ei mainita mitään lakkautettavien listalla, lieneekö unohtunut, vai aiotaanko tämä säilyttää 29:n apulinjana, mene ja tiedä.

Ruuhka-aikana ajetaan ruuhkavuoroa Y21 reitillä Tesoma - Ikuri - Lielahti - Keskustori - TAYS. Eikö noihin voisi ottaa jotain muutakin kirjainta käyttöön kuin iänikuinen Y?

----------


## kuukanko

> Palautteen pohjalta näyttää laadittaneen uusi suunnitelma, jota käsitellään joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa 7.3. Joukkoliikenteen sivuilta kuitenkin löytyy alustavia suunnitelma muutoksia koskien.


Ja koko suunnitelma löytyy tuon joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksen esityslistan liitteenä.

----------


## Eppu

No johan nyt... Onhan tuo Y21 vähän turha, kun saman asian olisi voinut toteuttaa tuon linjan 36 avulla. Eli kuten aiemmin jo mainitsin, ruuhkasuuntiin Ikurintie/Myllypuronkatu/Epilänkatu -kautta. Ajoaika rittäisi tässä tapauksessa vieläkin paremmin kuin 39:llä. Ehkä tällaista remonttia sitten joudutaan tekemään kesken kauden, jos ja kun huomataan että autot täyttyvät tuulilasikuormiin. Uudistushan tähtää myös siihen, että asiakkaat ohjattaisiin linjoille 13 ja 18. Saadaankohan Myllypuronkadun pysäkkejä käyttämään tottuneet kulkijat vaihtamaan tottumuksiaan...? Ainakin Lintuviidassa/Käräjätörmässä on vähemmän vaihtoehtoja, paitsi jos huvittaa kävellä pysäkille hieman pitemmän matkan.

Jospa nyt sitten kaikenmaailman pikavuoroautotkin jäis vielä pois Ylöjärven paikkurista niin Ylöjärventietä ajettaisiin tarkoitukseen sopivilla autoilla. Kyllähän nämä nyt tulleet säfflet parantavat tilannetta hieman. Silti vastaavia autoja tarvittaisiin ehkäpä muutama lisää. Ja vielä kun Lielahti th:n pysäkille sais kunnon päreet ja pysäkki merkittäisiin linjakarttaan. Milloinkahan saamme muuten uuden koko seudun kattavan linjakartan? Edellinen kun on julkaistu vuonna 1998...

Yllättävän vähälle jää tuo 39:n liikenne. Varmaankin 20:n kuormitus lisääntyy nyt Teiskontien varresta kyytiin nousevista koululaisista iltapäivisin...

----------


## Jufo

Y21 pitäisi vähintään laittaa kulkemaan Epilän kautta, jotta koululaiset/lukiolaiset pääsee Kaarilaan. Ja kuinka tärkeä tuo 39:n aamuliikenne ylipäätänsä on vai voitaisiinko sekin lopettaa, vitosella kun jatkossa pääsee E-Hervannasta TAYSin suuntaan.

Kummaksuttaa myös linjanumeron 19 käyttö linjan 29 ruuhkavuoroissa (linjojen reitti kuitenkin lienee sama?). Ihan kuin aikataulussa ei voitaisi vain käyttää K-merkintää (päättyy Keskustorille/lähtee Keskustorilta).

----------


## ultrix

> Milloinkahan saamme muuten uuden koko seudun kattavan linjakartan? Edellinen kun on julkaistu vuonna 1998...


Heti, kun tilaaja tilaa ja tuottaja ehtii tuottaa, tietysti!




> Kummaksuttaa myös linjanumeron 19 käyttö linjan 29 ruuhkavuoroissa (linjojen reitti kuitenkin lienee sama?). Ihan kuin aikataulussa ei voitaisi vain käyttää K-merkintää (päättyy Keskustorille/lähtee Keskustorilta).


Mutta mutta: linjan 19 reittihän tulee olemaan "alkuperäinen" 19:n reitti KeskustoriLinnainmaa. JoLi-logiikan mukaisen selvyyden vuoksi tehdään mieluummin kokonaan uusi linjanumero kuin "29K Keskustori".

----------


## Eppu

Ei näemmä tullut valmista:

http://ktweb.tampere.fi/ktwebbin/ktp...2016%3a00%3a00

Kummallisen yksimielisesti homma kaatui, meinaakohan koko uudistus nyt vallan romuttua?

----------


## kuukanko

> Kummallisen yksimielisesti homma kaatui, meinaakohan koko uudistus nyt vallan romuttua?


Eihän se (ainakaan vielä) kaatunut, jäi vain pöydälle.

----------


## Rester

Ensi kokouksessa lienee käytännössä pakko saada päätös aikaan tämän suhteen, jos aiotaan vielä ehtiä saamaan muutokset aikaiseksi ensi talven liikenteeseen. Toivottavasti tämä saadaan lähestulkoon tässä muodossaan läpi, tilanne nimittäin alkaa aikataulullisesti olemaan kestämätön varsinkin linjojen 13 ja 18 osalta. Tätä eivät vain tunnu alueiden asukkaat ymmärtävän, vaan kaikki pitäisi olla kuten ennenkin...

----------


## ultrix

> tilanne nimittäin alkaa aikataulullisesti olemaan kestämätön varsinkin linjojen 13 ja 18 osalta. Tätä eivät vain tunnu alueiden asukkaat ymmärtävän, vaan kaikki pitäisi olla kuten ennenkin...


Mahtavatko uudistuksen vastustajat olla itse joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä ollenkaan? "Me haluamme 13:n kiertelevälle reitille TohlopinkatuTesomankatuTohlopinranta, ainakin yhtä nopea MyllypuronkatuTurvesuonkatuEnqvistinkatu ei kelpaa, ja Ikuriin pitää ajaa linja numero 13, ihan sama mitä jengi idässä on tottunut käyttämään"

Olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että pitäköön linjanumeronsa, jos Hermian linjalle otetaan joku runkolinjanumero, esim. 4 joka on muutenkin nykymuodossaan tuhoontuomittu ja ihme jos elää enää kesällä 2013.

----------


## Rester

> Vaan eiköhän #407:llekin noutaja tule vielä, syksyllä tiettävästi kalustoon kuuluu 4 nivelautoa, joiden numeroita ei liene vaikea arvata.


Tiettävästi ensi talvikaudelle kaikki silloin vielä käytössä olevat nivelet on merkitty vara-autoiksi, eli niitä ei tultane sijoittamaan mihinkään linjalle vakioautoiksi. Riippuen tosin, miten aikataulurakenne muuttuu, ainakin nykyhetkellä linjalla 16 7:20 lähdöt tulevat molemmista päistä niin täyteen, että siinä alkaa oikeasti keskitalvella olemaan teliauton kapasiteetti koetuksella, jollei näitä lähtöjä sitten päädytä ajamaan tuplana...

----------


## PepeB

> - - ainakin nykyhetkellä linjalla 16 7:20 lähdöt tulevat molemmista päistä niin täyteen, että siinä alkaa oikeasti keskitalvella olemaan teliauton kapasiteetti koetuksella, jollei näitä lähtöjä sitten päädytä ajamaan tuplana...


Ennen saatettiin tuplana ajaa, mutta nykyään se on kyllä aivan turha toivo. Joskus kyseinen lähtö saattaa ajaa jo Pikkupiiankadun pysäkin ohi täpötäynnä.

----------


## PepeB

Päätös lopulta tehty. Tiedoite joukkoliikenteen sivuilla.
http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/fi/...kenteesta.html

Tämäntapaista siellä sitten syntyi:

_Muutokset linjoittain

Linja 1: Aiemmin linjatunnuksella Y1 ajetut yövuorot Raholan kautta ajetaan linjan normaalia reittiä Keskustorilta Kalkkuun.
Linja 5: Reittiä jatketaan Hervannasta keskussairaalaan.: TAYS  Hervanta  Vuores  Keskustori.
Linja 8: Lakkautetaan.
Linja 10: Vuorotarjontaa vähennetään sunnuntaisin.
Linja K12: Lakkautetaan.
Linja 13: Reittiä lyhennetään siirtämällä päätepysäkki Myllypurosta Lamminpäähän. Yö- ja varhaisaamun vuorot länteen/lännestä ajetaan Raholan kautta. Vuorotarjontaa lisätään lauantaisin.
Linja 14: Lakkautetaan.
Linja 16: Vuorotarjontaa lisätään.
Linja Y16: Reittimuutos, linja ei käy enää kääntymässä Pohtolan päätepysäkillä.
Linja 18: Reittimuutos, linja ajetaan Haukiluomaan Tesoman kautta, Lamminpää jää pois reitiltä. Vuorotarjontaa lisätään.
Linja 19: Reittimuutos, linja lyhenee välille Linnainmaa  Keskustori. Vuorotarjontaa vähennetään.
Linja 21: Reittimuutos, Turtola  Hatanpää  Keskustori  Lielahti  Tesoma.
Linja Y21: Uusi ruuhkalinja Tesoma  Lielahti  Keskustori (- Tays).
Linja 23: Vuorotarjontaa vähennetään.
Linja 25: Reittimuutos, Janka  Keskustori  Tahmela.
Linja 26: Reittimuutos, Multisilta  Keskustori  Kaarila. Vuorotarjontaa vähennetään.
Linja K26: Lakkautetaan.
Linja 30: Vuorotarjontaa lisätään.
Linja Y34: Lakkautetaan.
Linja 36: Uusi linja Multisilta  Hatanpää  Keskustori  Myllypuro. Reitti kulkee aamuisin Myllypurosta Keskustorille reittiä Kolmihaarankatu-Teollisuustie-Myllypuronkatu-Ikurintie-Tesomankatu ja iltapäivisin ruuhka-aikaan reitti kulkee Keskustorilta Myllypuroon reittiä Tesomankatu-Ikurintie-Myllypuronkatu-Teollisuustie-Kolmihaarankatu.
Linja 37: Vuorotarjontaa lisätään.
Linja 39: Vuorotarjontaa vähennetään._

----------


## Eppu

Niin siis mikä ihme siinä on että tuota 36:sta ei voi ajattaa Ikurintie-Myllypuronkatu-Epilänkatu ja päinvastoin (ruuhkasuunnittain)? Tämä reitti olisi nopea ja palvelisi oikeasti suurempaa ihmisjoukkoa kuin ehdotettu/alustavasti päätetty Teollisuustie-versio. Se ei Teollisuustiellä palvele ketään kun ei siellä tietääkseni ole edes pysäkkejä ja Ikurintietäkin ajettaisiin väärään suuntaan. Aiemmin tässä ketjussa oli puhe linjan löytämisestä, ja selvää on että yhteneväisellä reittiosuudella linjan 21 kanssa osaisivat asiakkaat käyttää ruuhkissa paremmin myös näitä 36:n autoja. Ja kun Tesomankadulla ei 36:lla käytännössä tee juuri mitään kun siellä olisi jo samat 9 autoa tunnissa kuin nytkin.

----------


## Rester

> Niin siis mikä ihme siinä on että tuota 36:sta ei voi ajattaa Ikurintie-Myllypuronkatu-Epilänkatu ja päinvastoin (ruuhkasuunnittain)? Tämä reitti olisi nopea ja palvelisi oikeasti suurempaa ihmisjoukkoa kuin ehdotettu/alustavasti päätetty Teollisuustie-versio. Se ei Teollisuustiellä palvele ketään kun ei siellä tietääkseni ole edes pysäkkejä ja Ikurintietäkin ajettaisiin väärään suuntaan. Aiemmin tässä ketjussa oli puhe linjan löytämisestä, ja selvää on että yhteneväisellä reittiosuudella linjan 21 kanssa osaisivat asiakkaat käyttää ruuhkissa paremmin myös näitä 36:n autoja. Ja kun Tesomankadulla ei 36:lla käytännössä tee juuri mitään kun siellä olisi jo samat 9 autoa tunnissa kuin nytkin.


En nyt näe, että Ikurintietä ajetaan väärään suuntaan, vaan todennäköisesti tällä Teollisuustien lenkillä haetaan sitä, että matkustajat pääsevät saman puolen pysäkeiltä Ikurintieltä Pispalan vt:n/Pirkankadun varrella oleviin kohteisiin ja toiselta Lielahden suuntaan.

Toinen syy lienee se, että Joli karttaa viimeiseen asti niin kirjaimia linjatunnuksissa kuin liian paljon toisistaan poikkeavia ajosuuntia samalla linjalla. Onko siinä sitten järkeä, onkin eri juttu.

----------


## Jufo

> Niin siis mikä ihme siinä on että tuota 36:sta ei voi ajattaa Ikurintie-Myllypuronkatu-Epilänkatu ja päinvastoin (ruuhkasuunnittain)? Tämä reitti olisi nopea ja palvelisi oikeasti suurempaa ihmisjoukkoa kuin ehdotettu/alustavasti päätetty Teollisuustie-versio. Se ei Teollisuustiellä palvele ketään kun ei siellä tietääkseni ole edes pysäkkejä ja Ikurintietäkin ajettaisiin väärään suuntaan. Aiemmin tässä ketjussa oli puhe linjan löytämisestä, ja selvää on että yhteneväisellä reittiosuudella linjan 21 kanssa osaisivat asiakkaat käyttää ruuhkissa paremmin myös näitä 36:n autoja. Ja kun Tesomankadulla ei 36:lla käytännössä tee juuri mitään kun siellä olisi jo samat 9 autoa tunnissa kuin nytkin.


Eppu, oletko varma että lautakunnalla on tiedossa tuo reittiehdotus?

Muuten olen täysin samaa mieltä. Tämä mainittu reitti olisi tehnyt Y21:n tarpeettomaksi ja tuonut siten säästöä. Tesomalla noilla 36:n työliikenteen vastaisilla vuoroilla ei ole lisäarvoa.

Onko tämä ehdotuksen tehnyt Pekka Salmi muuten joku foorumilainen?

----------


## Rasbelin

> Onko tämä ehdotuksen tehnyt Pekka Salmi muuten joku foorumilainen?


Pikemmin kunnallispoliitikko.

http://www.pekkasalmi.fi/blogi/2012/04/04/207

Mitä tulee Salmen junailemiin muutoksiin LL:n siirtymäkauden vuoroihin, niin teknisesti ottaen se vaatii sen, että JOLI tilaisi suorahankintana Länsilinjoilta kapasiteettia. Tässä on kuitenkin oltava tarkkana, sillä hankintalaillakin on oma sanansa sanottavana ja helposti tulee se tilanne, että JOLI:n olisi kilpailutettava tämänkaltainen hankinta. Tilannehan on se, että JOLILA voi kyllä velvoittaa neuvottelemaan Länskärin kanssa, mutta Länskärillä ei ole mitään velvollisuutta tehdä yhtikäs mitään. Olisihan se väärin liikennöitsijääkin kohtaan, jos vaadittaisiin ykskaks vastikkeettomasti muutoksia liikennemäärään ja kalustoon. Teoreettisenkin rahoituksen suhteen on tosiaan oltava varovainen. Mielestäni on siksi hyvä, että rohkeasti käytetään hyväksi yhteistariffiliikenne siirtymäaikana Lamminpäässä, kunhan pelisäännöt pysyvät samoina ja ei mennä ylilyönteihin.

Lamminpään tilanteen osalta näen parhaimpana ratkaisuna pidemmällekin aikavälille, että saadaan JOLI hoitamaan Vuorentaustan kautta Soppeenmäelle kulkeva Ylöjärven runkolinja mahdollisimman pian. Tällöin saataisiin se suunnitelmallisesti niputettua osaksi isompaa kokonaiskuvaa. Tässäkin nähdään se mikä synergiaetu saavutetaan kokonaisvaltaisella seudullisella liikenteellä. Sama tilannehan on Nuolialantiellä ja Lempääläntiellä, jossa nyt suoritetaan ronskiakin yhteistariffilla rahastamista.

----------


## tkp

> Sama tilannehan on Nuolialantiellä ja Lempääläntiellä, jossa nyt suoritetaan ronskiakin yhteistariffilla rahastamista.


Minkähänlaista tämä rahastaminen on? Sitä että keskustaan suuntaan mentäessä TKL:n auto jää aina pysäkille yksityisen auton taakse odottamaan eikä mene ohi vahingossakaan?  :Smile:

----------


## PepeB

> Minkähänlaista tämä rahastaminen on? Sitä että keskustaan suuntaan mentäessä TKL:n auto jää aina pysäkille yksityisen auton taakse odottamaan eikä mene ohi vahingossakaan?


Paunuissa on juuri se hyvä puoli, että ne eivät jää TKLn taakse kököttämään, vaan painavat vain ohi, jolloin kotimatka lyhenee välillä jopa 10min!  :Smile:

----------


## Rester

> Paunuissa on juuri se hyvä puoli, että ne eivät jää TKLn taakse kököttämään, vaan painavat vain ohi, jolloin kotimatka lyhenee välillä jopa 10min!


Niin.. aika ilkeitä nuo TKL:n kuskit, kun haluavat palvella pysäkille jäävää tai sieltä tulevaa asiakasta, eivätkä pysäkin muodosta johtuen mahdu saman aikaan tolpalle, ja joutuvat odottamaan perässä vuoroaan..  :Wink:  Eikä mitään syytä liene siinäkään, että ko. yrityksen kuljettaja jättää autonsa poikittain pysäkille niin, ettei siitä pääse ohi.  :Wink:  Itselläni ei ainakaan ole mitään pakottavaa tarvetta jäädä minkään auton, oli sitten minkä firman tahansa, taakse odottamaan, jos siihen ei mitään syytä ole.

Lisäksi linjalla 11 ajoaikaa Pereestä Keskustorille (kuten myös Kalkusta Keskustorille) on sen verta reilusti, että jos matkan tulisi täysin rajoitusten mukaista vauhtia keskustaan pysäkkien ollessa tyhjillään, niin torilla joutuisi tasaamaan aikaa yli 5 minuuttia. Tämä ei ainakaan mahdu minun käsitykseeni hyvästä asiakaspalvelusta, eikä toisaalta tuollainen pysäkin tukkiminen ole kovin huomaavaista kollegoita kohtaan.

Kaupunkiliikenne perustuu isojen autojen kohdalla ennenkaikkea yhteispeliin, eikä tuollainen joidenkin kuljettajien harrastama kiilailu todellakaan nopeuta kenenkään perille pääsyä, päinvastoin.

----------


## Rester

Linjalle 13 suunnitellaan tuoreeltaan reittimuutosta, 1.1.2013 alkaen linja ajaisi Lamminpäässä Vuorentaustan kautta Ylöjärven liikekeskukselle saakka. Länsilinjojen siirtymäajan sopimusta esitetetään muutettavaksi siten, että kaikki vuorot ajaisivat Vuorentaustantien sijaan Mäkkylän kautta Mikkolantietä pitkin.

Asiaa käsitellään 6.6.2012 Jolilan kokouksessa.
Linkki päätösesitykseen.

Eli ilmeisesti 13:lle ei tultane rakentamaan Lamminpäähän mitään kääntöpaikkaa, vaan kääntäminen tultaneen tekemään jossain tilapäispaikassa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Länsilinjojen siirtymäajan sopimusta esitetetään muutettavaksi siten, että kaikki vuorot ajaisivat Vuorentaustantien sijaan Mäkkylän kautta Mikkolantietä pitkin.


Nyt seudullinen suunnittelu alkaa näyttää voimansa, kun kaikkia ylöjärveläisiä ei enää kierrätetä Vuorentaustan kautta matkalla Tampereelle.

Päätösehdotukseen näyttää sisältyvän myös "järjestelysopimus" Länsilinjojen kanssa 31.5.2016 asti, joka käytännössä kai tarkoittaa, ettei Ylöjärven liikennettä kilpailuteta ainakaan ennen sitä.

----------


## ultrix

> Linjalle 13 suunnitellaan tuoreeltaan reittimuutosta, 1.1.2013 alkaen linja ajaisi Lamminpäässä Vuorentaustan kautta Ylöjärven liikekeskukselle saakka. Länsilinjojen siirtymäajan sopimusta esitetetään muutettavaksi siten, että kaikki vuorot ajaisivat Vuorentaustantien sijaan Mäkkylän kautta Mikkolantietä pitkin.
> 
> Asiaa käsitellään 6.6.2012 Jolilan kokouksessa.
> Linkki päätösesitykseen.
> 
> Eli ilmeisesti 13:lle ei tultane rakentamaan Lamminpäähän mitään kääntöpaikkaa, vaan kääntäminen tultaneen tekemään jossain tilapäispaikassa.


Tulihan se esityslista! Aamulehdessä tästä on puhuttu jo aikaa sitten ja Ylöjärven yleisötilaisuudessakin sitä käsiteltiin varmaan jo huhtikuussa.




> Nyt seudullinen suunnittelu alkaa näyttää voimansa, kun kaikkia ylöjärveläisiä ei enää kierrätetä Vuorentaustan kautta matkalla Tampereelle.
> 
> Päätösehdotukseen näyttää sisältyvän myös "järjestelysopimus" Länsilinjojen kanssa 31.5.2016 asti, joka käytännössä kai tarkoittaa, ettei Ylöjärven liikennettä kilpailuteta ainakaan ennen sitä.


Ylöjärven siirtymäajan soppareihin liittyy sellainen omituisuus, että osa niistä päättyy 2014 ja osa vasta 2016, joten tällainen järjestelysopimus on käytännön välttämättömyys. Muuten saisi tapella Penttilän kanssa lakituvassa, ja tällainen määräaikainen reviirijako yhteistyössä on ihan fiksu ratkaisu kaikkien osapuolten kannalta, myös vuorentaustalaisten ja ylöjärveläisten.

----------


## J_J

> Ylöjärven siirtymäajan soppareihin liittyy sellainen omituisuus, että osa niistä päättyy 2014 ja osa vasta 2016, joten tällainen järjestelysopimus on käytännön välttämättömyys. Muuten saisi tapella Penttilän kanssa lakituvassa, ja tällainen määräaikainen reviirijako yhteistyössä on ihan fiksu ratkaisu kaikkien osapuolten kannalta, myös vuorentaustalaisten ja ylöjärveläisten.


Tarkoittaako tämä reviirijako sitä, että 2013-2016 niin Vuorentaustasta, kuin Ylöjärveltäkin (minne asti tuo 13 sitten jatkettaisiinkin), pääsee kulkemaan "kaupunkitaksalla" Tampereelle sekä TKL:n että Länsilinjan kyydissä? Vaiko niin, että Länsilinjat perii nykyistä km-tariffia, ja TKL "vetää isolla kuokalla" kaupunkitaksan mukaisella hinnalla?

----------


## ultrix

> Tarkoittaako tämä reviirijako sitä, että 2013-2016 niin Vuorentaustasta, kuin Ylöjärveltäkin (minne asti tuo 13 sitten jatkettaisiinkin), pääsee kulkemaan "kaupunkitaksalla" Tampereelle sekä TKL:n että Länsilinjan kyydissä? Vaiko niin, että Länsilinjat perii nykyistä km-tariffia, ja TKL "vetää isolla kuokalla" kaupunkitaksan mukaisella hinnalla?


TKL ei vedä mitään. Toimivaltainen viranomainen määrittelee lipputuotteet Ylöjärven kaupungin esityksestä.

----------


## ultrix

Talven linjakartasta löytyi jänniä kuriositeetteja, joista en tiedä ovatko ne esim. pyhäliikenteen reittejä (epätoivoista säästöä) vai ruuhka-ajan lisävuoroja:
13R: kuin linja 13 yöaikaan, eli Kokkolankadun ja Vanhan kirkkotien kautta16R: kuin Y16 Lentävänniemestä Keskustorille (uutta reittiään), eli Lentävänniemi  Vähäniemenkatu  Itämäenkatu  Possilankatu  Lintulamminkatu  Ryydynkatu  TeivaalantieY17: tulee kaupungista suoraan Sammon valtatietä Vestonkadulle ja Kaukajärventien eteläpäästä alkaen kulkee kuin muinainen vitonen tai vastakuopattu kasi Aukionkadun, Pysäkkikadun ja Vaunukadun reitillä.Y23 kuten yöaikaanY28 näyttäisi tuovan lisätarjontaa Atalaan kulkien reittiä Aitolahdentie  Atanväylä  Nikinväylä  Aitolahdentie ja eteläänpäin suoraan Aitolahdentietä.

----------


## Eppu

> Talven linjakartasta löytyi jänniä kuriositeetteja, joista en tiedä ovatko ne esim. pyhäliikenteen reittejä (epätoivoista säästöä) vai ruuhka-ajan lisävuoroja:
> 13R: kuin linja 13 yöaikaan, eli Kokkolankadun ja Vanhan kirkkotien kautta16R: kuin Y16 Lentävänniemestä Keskustorille (uutta reittiään), eli Lentävänniemi  Vähäniemenkatu  Itämäenkatu  Possilankatu  Lintulamminkatu  Ryydynkatu  TeivaalantieY17: tulee kaupungista suoraan Sammon valtatietä Vestonkadulle ja Kaukajärventien eteläpäästä alkaen kulkee kuin muinainen vitonen tai vastakuopattu kasi Aukionkadun, Pysäkkikadun ja Vaunukadun reitillä.Y23 kuten yöaikaanY28 näyttäisi tuovan lisätarjontaa Atalaan kulkien reittiä Aitolahdentie  Atanväylä  Nikinväylä  Aitolahdentie ja eteläänpäin suoraan Aitolahdentietä.


Erikoisia tosiaan nuo R-merkinnällä varustetut. R-kirjaimesta voisi jonkin logiikan mukaan veikata että ovat *R*uuhkavuoroja, vaikka ei uskoisi noista ylimääräisistä mutkista johtuen. Mene ja tiedä, ehkäpä tuo selviää piakkoin mistä on kyse. Y17 lienee kuitenkin aamun ruuhkavuoro. Tässäkin olisi voitu mutkia oikoa ja yhdistää tuo linjan Y35 kanssa, kun olen ihmetellyt miksi se ajelee Taysille asti kun 16 kulkee myös sinne. No, tuo ensinmainittu käsittänee varmaankin vaan jonkun tyyliin 7:30 lähdön Vehmaisista.

----------


## ultrix

Yksi mahdollisuushan on, että Y23 ja Y28 ovat tuossa päiväkartassa vain siksi, koska ne ovat ainoat yövuorot, joiden reitti poikkeaa päiväreitistä, jolloin 13R ja 16R ovat jotain Rellestyslinjoja (tai Ryydynpohja ja Rahola). Mutta mikä tuo Y17 on?

----------


## Rester

> Tässäkin olisi voitu mutkia oikoa ja yhdistää tuo linjan Y35 kanssa, kun olen ihmetellyt miksi se ajelee Taysille asti kun 16 kulkee myös sinne.


TAYS:lle menijöitä on tuohon 7.30 aikoihin sen verta runsaasti, että Y35:een riittää kyllä myös omat matkustajansa. Varsinkin tuo 7.30 lähtö on torilta lähtiessä istumakuormassa vielä Teiskontielle saakka. Myös muut Teiskontielle suuntaavat autot ovat noihin aikoihin sen verran täysiä, että Y35:n ajo aamuruuhkassa TAYS:n alueelle on mielestäni perusteltua.




> Yksi mahdollisuushan on, että Y23 ja Y28 ovat tuossa päiväkartassa vain siksi, koska ne ovat ainoat yövuorot, joiden reitti poikkeaa päiväreitistä, jolloin 13R ja 16R ovat jotain Rellestyslinjoja (tai Ryydynpohja ja Rahola).


Itse veikkaisin, että nuo R-kirjaimet vuorojen perässä ovat tosiaan vain jotain suunnittelun aikaisia merkintöjä, joita tuohon karttaan on vielä jäänyt roikkumaan. Aikanaan, kun 11 aloitti, näkyi se joissain paikoissa linjana 11V (nähtävästi *V*illilä), mutta lopullisista tuo kirjain kuitenkin sitten jäi pois. Voi olla, että Raholan kautta kulkevat vuorot 13:lla merkitään tuolla R:llä, mutta linjatunnukseen tuota tuskin tulee näkymään. Löytyyhän tuolta myös sinällään itsestään selvä 3U.  :Wink: 




> Mutta mikä tuo Y17 on?


Y17 lienee koululaisvuoro, joka korvaa kasilinjan niitä aamuruuhkan vuoroja, joilla koululaiset kulkevat opinahjoihinsa. Ts. niitä ainoita vuoroa, jolloin tuolla kasilla joku matkustikin.  :Wink:  En nyt tähän hätään löydä sitä, mutta jossain Jolin suunnitteluraporteissa talvea koskien oli juurikin tästä Y17:stä maininta.

----------


## Rester

Jos nyt oikein tulkitsen tuota talven 2012-2013 linjakarttaa, niin 29:n (ja "uuden" 19:n) lenkki Linnainmaalla on käännetty ajettavaksi toisinpäin; eli reitti menisi Heikkilänkatu - Mäentakusenkatu - Lahtomäenkatu - Hannulankatu - Aitolahdentie, päätepysäkki olisi nähtävästi tuo Linnainmaan Prisman kohdalla oleva katoksellinen pysäkki.

En oikein keksi tälle muutokselle mitään järkevää perustetta, miinuksia sitäkin enemmän:

1) Hannulankadun-Aitolahdentien risteys on mäkensä takia talvisin kaikkea muuta kuin helppo noustava bussilla, 

2) Tämä ko. pysäkki on sen verran lyhyt, että tällä pysäkillä aikaa tasatessa 37:lla ja 38:lla tekee todella tiukkaa mahtua tälle pysäkille, 

3) tämän ajosuunnan pysäkit katoksineen poistettiin Lahtomäenkadun-Hannulankadun osuudelta jokin aika sitten, nyt taas joudutaan pystyttelemään tolppia uudelleen,

4) Lahtomäenkadun "oma" linja häviää. Lähtiessään Lahtomäenkadun päästä kadun varrella asuvat tiesivät, mihin aikaan auto lähtee pysäkiltä, nyt Lahtomäenkadun varrella asuvat joutuvat käytännössä turvautumaan Mäentakusenkatua ajavien bussien tarjontaan.

5) seistessään päätepysäkillä bussit sopivasti hidastivat kadun ajonopeuksia, tätä reittiä kun käytetään liikekeskuksen suunnasta tullessa pikataipaleena Mäentakusenkadulle.

----------


## Rester

Ensi talven (2012-2013) aikataulut on julkaistu joukkoliikenteen sivuilla.

Joitakin huomioita (tiedossa olevien lisäksi):

Y17 ajaa Vestonkadulta suoraa Sammon valtatielle. Tosin tämän pätkän varrella olevaa kahta pysäkkiparia (Pukinekatu ja Linnainmaankatu) ei ainakaan vielä ole merkattu pysäkkilistaan, oletettavasti nämä kuitenkin ovat käytössä.

Linjan 21 uudelle osuudelle Myllypuronkadulle on lisätty jo olemassa olevien pysäkkisyvennysten lisäksi (Lannemäki, 1820/1821) lisäksi myös pysäkkipari Ylöjärventien/Epilänkadun risteyksen tuntumaan.

Y21 puuttuu (tilanne 30.6.) vielä listauksesta kokonaan.

Linjan 23 vuoroväli on pyhisin pudotettu 30 minuuttiin. Aikataulut on tosin synkattu 15 minuuttiin linjan 13 kanssa yhteisellä reittiosuudella, mutta tämä ei paljoa lämmitä Opiskelijankadun, josta suurin osa matkustajista tulee, länsipäässä asuvia.

Linjan 25 pysäkki on Jankasta päin tullessa siirretty "suihkulähteelle", eli samalle pysäkille mm. linjojen 16 ja 27 kanssa.

Linja 30 alkaa puolestaan ajamaan sunnuntaisin päiväsaikaan 15 minuutin välein.

Linja 36 liikennöi joka päivä, tosin iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin vain väliä Keskustori-Sandvik. Myös Perkkoonkadulla käynnit on jaettu "tasan" linjojen 26 ja 36 kesken.

Linja 37 liikennöi iltapäiväruuhkassa 20 minuutin vuorovälillä.

Linja 39 ajaa vain aamuruuhkassa, silloinkin ainoastaan Pyynikintorin suuntaan.

----------


## Jufo

Juuh oli tullut ensi talven aikataulut näkyville. Aika monia typeriä ratkaisuja mielestäni, näin harrastuksenani aikatauluja ja reittejä suunnittelevana olisin toteuttanut niin monen asian toisin. Eniten harmittaa vielä tuo 36:n reitti Länsi-Tampereella. Perusreitin olisi pitänyt olla: Epilänkatu - Myllypuronkatu - Ikurintie - Sandvik, ja ainoastaan työmatkaliikenteen ruuhka-aikaan olisi ajettu muutama lähtö suoraan Tesomankatua Sandvikiin ja päinvastoin. Pitää toivoa, että sitten kun Ikurin, Lintuviidan ja Käräjätörmän asukkaat valittavat huonoista yhteyksistä Epilään/Pispalaan, niin tuo reitti korjataan ensi kaudelle.

Lauantaisin 1 ja 18 ajavat peräkanaa 20 minuutin välein Tesomalle .07 .27 .47 joten tuossa kohtaa porrastusta ei ole jaksettu tehdä.

Aikataulumerkinnöissä on myös edelleen lapsuksia. Esimerkiksi linjan 36 aikataulussa Keskustorilta Multisiltaan ei tarvita T-merkintöjä, koska ne eivät vaikuta linjan reittiin tuolla osuudella. Turhat aikataulumerkinnät siitä, mitä reittiä vuoro on ajanut jossain toisella puolella kaupunkia, voisi jättää pois aiheuttamasta sekaannusta.

Ratkesipa myös tuo R-reittien mysteeri (13 ja 16). Kuten oletin, ne ovat vain hiljaisen ajan liikenteen reittimerkintöjä, millä mahdollistetaan Y-tunnusten jättäminen pois näiltä linjoilta.

----------


## Eppu

> Ensi talven (2012-2013) aikataulut on julkaistu joukkoliikenteen sivuilla.
> Y21 puuttuu (tilanne 30.6.) vielä listauksesta kokonaan.


Listauksesta kyllä, mutta iltapäivisin aikatauluihin on merkitty lähteväksi torilta länteen 05Kt -vuorot klo 14-17. Jos jotain olisi voinut vielä rukata, niin nämä ko. pätkävuorot olis voinu ajaa Pispalan/Epilän/Epilänkadun kautta Lielahden sijaan, ja toki Y21-tunnuksin. Ja muuten, 21:llä onkin aikataulusta päätellen arkisin päiväsaikaan peräti 5 autoa liikenteessä...

Muita huomion arvoisia asioita olivat ainakin: 
-linjan 28 aamulähdöt Sorilasta (07: 00 10 20 20 40). Onkohan nuo tosiaan näin vai onko tuossa virhe?
-siinä missä 1:n ja 18:n porrastus torilta Tesomalle on ryssitty lauantailähtöjen osalta, on puolestaan Lielahden suunnalla onnistuttu yllättävänkin hyvin. Linjat 7 ja 16 ajelevat iltasella suht tasaisella vartin välillä torilta Lielahteen ja päinvastoin.
-talvikaudella kuljettajien suosikiksi taitaa muodostua linja 25. Hiljaisempaan aikaan pääteille jää todennäköisesti aina vähintään vartti... 
-linjalla 13 arki-illoissa rohkeasti 20 min vuoroväli
EDIT: lisäyksenä: linjan 26 lähtö Kaarilasta arkisin 7:15 taitaa jatkaa torilta Y3:na Lahdesjärvelle...

----------


## Rester

> Muita huomion arvoisia asioita olivat ainakin: 
> -linjan 28 aamulähdöt Sorilasta (07: 00 10 20 20 40). Onkohan nuo tosiaan näin vai onko tuossa virhe?


Itse veikkaisin, että kyseessä on virhe, ellei sitten tuohon 7:20 lähtöön ole laitettu tupla-autoa, jota tuolla yritettäisiin viestittää. Tuo lähtö kun tuppaa varsinkin talviaikaan olemaan suht. täynnä.

----------


## ultrix

> Itse veikkaisin, että kyseessä on virhe, ellei sitten tuohon 7:20 lähtöön ole laitettu tupla-autoa, jota tuolla yritettäisiin viestittää. Tuo lähtö kun tuppaa varsinkin talviaikaan olemaan suht. täynnä.


Veikkaan, että kyseessä on haamumerkintä, jossa molemmat viittaavat tasan samaan vuoroon, ja toinen merkintä on tullut vahingossa. Vrt. 90x vartin yli seittemän: http://aikataulut.tampere.fi/?stop=5217

Tietysti lisävuorokin on mahdollinen, mutta loogista olisi ollut laittaa toinen 7:20 lähtevistä kakskaseista lähteen 7:30 ja toinen motari-90 vaikka samaan aikaan.

----------


## Jufo

> Veikkaan, että kyseessä on haamumerkintä, jossa molemmat viittaavat tasan samaan vuoroon, ja toinen merkintä on tullut vahingossa. Vrt. 90x vartin yli seittemän: http://aikataulut.tampere.fi/?stop=5217


Eikös tuo 7.00 90 Kämmenniemestä ole ihan oikeasti tuplavuoro. Tuonhan huomaa siitä, että pysäkeillä ennen Kämmenniemeä ei tuota tuplaa esiinny. Siten myös tupla-lähtö 28:lla on ihan mahdollinen. Mielenkiintoinen aikataulu Sorilasta kyllä:

7.15 7.15 7.20 7.20

----------


## Elias

> Eikös tuo 7.00 90 Kämmenniemestä ole ihan oikeasti tuplavuoro.
> 
> 7.15 7.15 7.20 7.20


Ainakin tämän mukaan pitäisi olla, jos on vielä voimassa 

http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/fi/...sia.html?p70=9

----------


## Rester

Talven autokiertolistoista tarkistettuna tuo 28:n 7:20 lähtö Sorilasta todellakin ajetaan tuplalähtönä.

Lisäksi aikatauluvarmuuteen on panostettu aiempaa enemmän; mm. 18:lla on ruuhka-aikana ajossa 13 vaunua, 37:lla iltaruuhkassa peräti 4.

----------


## Jufo

> Talven autokiertolistoista tarkistettuna tuo 28:n 7:20 lähtö Sorilasta todellakin ajetaan tuplalähtönä.


Tuplalähtöä ei kuitenkaan tarvitsisi merkitä aikatauluun tuplana, koska se tieto ei tuo matkustajalle lisäarvoa. Tämä mahdollistaisi sen, että tuplalähtöä ei tarvitsisi ajaa hiljaisilla viikoilla kuten joulun ja uuden vuoden välissä mutta nyt aikataulumerkintä sitoo ajamaan tuplalähdön joka arkipäivä.

Tuplalähtö tuo myös sen edun, että autot voivat ohitella ja toisiaan ja poimia matkustajia noin joka toiselta pysäkiltä, huomattavasti nopeuttaen ajoaikaa keskustaan.

----------


## Eppu

> Tuplalähtöä ei kuitenkaan tarvitsisi merkitä aikatauluun tuplana, koska se tieto ei tuo matkustajalle lisäarvoa. Tämä mahdollistaisi sen, että tuplalähtöä ei tarvitsisi ajaa hiljaisilla viikoilla...


Tai sitten niin, että aikataulussa käytettäisiin merkintää 'Kp' tai 'Koulup' matkahuollon tapaan. Siten voidaan yhden lähdön osalta säästää noin neljän viikon ajot. Kustannussäästöhän sekin olisi ja varmaan onnistuisi vielä...

----------


## killerpop

> Tuplalähtöä ei kuitenkaan tarvitsisi merkitä aikatauluun tuplana, koska se tieto ei tuo matkustajalle lisäarvoa. Tämä mahdollistaisi sen, että tuplalähtöä ei tarvitsisi ajaa hiljaisilla viikoilla kuten joulun ja uuden vuoden välissä mutta nyt aikataulumerkintä sitoo ajamaan tuplalähdön joka arkipäivä.
> 
> Tuplalähtö tuo myös sen edun, että autot voivat ohitella ja toisiaan ja poimia matkustajia noin joka toiselta pysäkiltä, huomattavasti nopeuttaen ajoaikaa keskustaan.


Kun en tunne tätä uudempaa Parempi-järjestelmää (joissain yhteyksissä myös IJ2010:nä mainittu), niin voisin kuvitella, että ainakin pysäkit, joissa on seuraavat vuorot kertovia näyttötauluja, tuosta tiedosta tuskin olisi haittaa, etenkin jos tupla-auto kerkee jäämään pahasti myöhään tai menemään reilusti edellä varsinaisesta vuorosta. Esim Sorila-Tays alkaa olla jo sellainen matka, että vaikka lähdöt triplattais, voi olla hyvin epätodennäköistä, että autot saapuisivat samaan aikaan Taysin pysäkille.

----------


## kalle.

Nämä tuplattavat lähdöt on vissiinkin sitten ne samat joihin joulun jälkeen kierrätettiin aina linjan 16 nivelkalustoa ajamaan muutama lähtö Sorilasta keskustorille.
Nyt alkavalla talvikaudella tilaaja ei enää yhteisestä sopimuksesta nivelliikennettä osta ollenkaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Nyt alkavalla talvikaudella tilaaja ei enää yhteisestä sopimuksesta nivelliikennettä osta ollenkaan.


Tarkoittaako tämä sitä, että nivelbussien aikakausi Tampereen paikallisliikenteessä on päättynyt vai sitä, että nivelet ajetaan loppuun telien hinnoittelulla?

----------


## killerpop

Niveliin liittyen, olen aika varma, että Volvo 7000A:t vielä jatkavat, mutta #407 ei välttämättä enää syksyllä palvele. 
Mahtaisiko asuntomessut olla viimeinen näyttämö ko autolle. Ainakin vielä kesäkuussa ko #407 oli heittämässä eräänä päivänä Särkänniemen parkkipaikkakuljetuksia.

----------


## kalle.

> Tarkoittaako tämä sitä, että nivelbussien aikakausi Tampereen paikallisliikenteessä on päättynyt vai sitä, että nivelet ajetaan loppuun telien hinnoittelulla?


Ei ole vielä päättynyt. Talvikaudelle liikennemäärä nousee sen verran, että jokainen nyt olemassa oleva auto tarvitaan. Eli niveliä käytetään joko telien tai jopa 2-akselisten (siellä missä ajaminen niillä järkevästi käy) sijaan vielä jonkin aikaa linjoilla. Toki ne pyritään pitämään lyhyimmissä autokierroissa.




> Niveliin liittyen, olen aika varma, että Volvo 7000A:t vielä jatkavat, mutta #407 ei välttämättä enää syksyllä palvele. 
> Mahtaisiko asuntomessut olla viimeinen näyttämö ko autolle. Ainakin vielä kesäkuussa ko #407 oli heittämässä eräänä päivänä Särkänniemen parkkipaikkakuljetuksia.


Ym. syystä myös 407:n on tarkoitus talvikaudella lähteä linjalle. Niveliä ajetaan sen aikaa kun ne järkevillä kustannuksilla ja ilman isompaa remonttia menevät. Ensimmäisenä poistolistalla on autot 628-634. Tokihan tähän voi muutoksiakin tulla.
Kaikki asuntomessujen parkkipaikkakuljetukset on tarkoitettu ajettavan 200-sarjan Scaloilla.

----------


## Rester

Talven pysäkkikartoista käy ilmi, että Keskustorilla linjojen pysäkit on laitettu joltain osin uusiksi. Otetaanpa muutama esimerkki:

Itään päin:
linjan 2 pysäkki siirtyy pysäkiltä K pysäkille F Linja 22 puolestaan siirtyy linjan 2 tilalle pysäkille K 19 ja 29 siirtyvät puolestaan pysäkille G 36 (luonnollisesti) 26:n kanssa samalle pysäkille H

Länteen päin:
25 siirtyy pysäkille D26 puolestaan pysäkille B17 pysäkille C

Torialue:
37 siirtyy linjan 20 kanssa samaan laituriin O

Toivottavasti noista muutoksista infotaan ensi viikon aikana, varsinkin kakkosen siirtyminen torialueen päästä toiseen on sen verran merkittävä, että ei voida vain tukeutua pysäkkikarttaan sanoen "lukeehan se siellä". Hyvä asia kuitenkin on, että Kalevantien autot (13 ja 22) saadaan lähtemään samalta laiturilta. 23 löytyy myös ihan vierestä.

Linjalle 3 on lisäksi merkattu karttaan sen käyttämiksi pysäkeiksi sen nykyään käyttämät laiturit I ja P. Noinkohan on, että linja aiotaan pysyvästi pitää nykyisenkaltaisena siihen asti, kunnes Koskipuiston risteysremontti valmistuu, ja linja voidaan ohjata kääntymään suoraan Hämeenkadulta Hatanpään vt:lle.

Palvelutaso parantuu myös huomattavasti Teiskontien suunnalla, kun ennen yöaikaan torilta yhtaikaa lähteneet 16 ja Y28 lähtevät porrastetusti puolen tunnin välein; 16 xx.10 ja Y28 xx.40. Samoin porrastus on tehty länteen 1 ja 18:lle, josta täällä onkin jo aiemmin mainittu. Kalevantien suuntaan liikennöidään edelleen käytännössä peräkkäinajona.

----------


## ultrix

> Linjalle 3 on lisäksi merkattu karttaan sen käyttämiksi pysäkeiksi sen nykyään käyttämät laiturit I ja P. Noinkohan on, että linja aiotaan pysyvästi pitää nykyisenkaltaisena siihen asti, kunnes Koskipuiston risteysremontti valmistuu, ja linja voidaan ohjata kääntymään suoraan Hämeenkadulta Hatanpään vt:lle.


Toivon kyllä, että linjan 3 eteläpää vaihtuu joksikin muuksi kuin mitä se nyt on. Lahdesjärvelle ajetaan viikonloppuisin hukka-ajoa, jota palvelee linja 5 riittävän hyvin. Nirvanmäeltä ei ole liian pitkä matka linjan 21 varteen, joten olisiko joku työmatkaliikenteen linja löydettävissä heilurin toiseksi pääksi? 31 voisi olla hyvä pari, jos se kulkisi Salhojankadun kautta ja puolen tunnin välein.

----------


## Eppu

> 31 voisi olla hyvä pari, jos se kulkisi Salhojankadun kautta ja puolen tunnin välein.


Siinä tapauksessa linjalle riittäis hyvin 90min kierrosaika ja 3 autoa, eli olisi periaatteessa edullinen ratkaisu. Mutta entäs Petsamon linja, mihin se jatkais sitten lännessä vai kääntäiskö torilla?

----------


## ultrix

> Siinä tapauksessa linjalle riittäis hyvin 90min kierrosaika ja 3 autoa, eli olisi periaatteessa edullinen ratkaisu. Mutta entäs Petsamon linja, mihin se jatkais sitten lännessä vai kääntäiskö torilla?


Ylempänähän visioin jo, että Särkänniemeen. Särkänniemellä on strateginen tavoite laajentaa toimintaansa ympärivuotiseksi ja Onkiniemeen ollaan perustamassa Luovien alojen keskusta (oksymoroni, mutta silti).

----------


## Rester

Postiluukusta aikataulukirjan kanssa sujahtanut Sinisen bussin matkassa 2012 -infolehtinen tiesi kertoa, että linjaa 16 liikennöidään yöaikaankin molempiin suuntiin linjatunnuksella 16. Sinällään järkevää, koska keskustasta Lentävänniemeen päin reitti on ollut muutenkin identtinen normaaliin päiväreittiin verrattuna. Ainoa poikkeama kun on tehty paluusuunnassa.

Siltikään sanaakaan ei tuosta lehdestä löydy vaikkapa pysäkkimuutoksista, vaikka ne joidenkin linjojen kohdalla ovat erittäinkin isoja (mm. linja 2 siirtyy täysin toiseen päähän pysäkkialuetta "Sokoksen pysäkille"). Tokihan ne tuossa painetussa torialueen pysäkkikartassa ovat esitettyinä, mutta ilman mitään mainintaa pysäkkimuutoksista ei niitä kovinkaan moni ala tuosta kartasta etsimään...

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/fi/...linjoilla.html

Ainakin tämän uutisen mukaan Keskutorin pysäkeille laitetaan tiedotteita pysäkkimuutoksista, mikä sinällään on hyvä, moni kun ei varmaan älyä etsiä tätä tiedotetta internetistä. Tai kuten Rester totesi, ei rupea lukemaan karttaa sen kummemmin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:19 ----------




> Siltikään sanaakaan ei tuosta lehdestä löydy vaikkapa pysäkkimuutoksista, vaikka ne joidenkin linjojen kohdalla ovat erittäinkin isoja (mm. linja 2 siirtyy täysin toiseen päähän pysäkkialuetta "Sokoksen pysäkille"). Tokihan ne tuossa painetussa torialueen pysäkkikartassa ovat esitettyinä, mutta ilman mitään mainintaa pysäkkimuutoksista ei niitä kovinkaan moni ala tuosta kartasta etsimään...


Itse asiassa sivun 6 alareunassa on asiasta maininta.

----------


## Elias

Pysäkkipäreitä on ihan summa mutikassa laitettu: Sammonkadulla on "Y17 Vehmainen"-päreitä, vaikka linja liikennöi vain Keskustorin suuntaan.

Hervannan valtaväylällä TAYS:n suuntaan menossa (eli Keskustorille päin), on "5 Hervanta"-päreitä, vaikka kuuluisi olla "5 TAYS". Toisella puolella tietä päinvastoin, eli "5 TAYS" lukee, vaikka sieltä mennään Hervannan suuntaan.

----------


## Rester

> Itse asiassa sivun 6 alareunassa on asiasta maininta.


Niinpäs onkin, jotenkin vain en onnistunut näkemään sitä, vaikka koko lehtisen läpi katsoinkin. Kiitos korjauksesta!  :Smile: 




> Pysäkkipäreitä on ihan summa mutikassa laitettu: Sammonkadulla on "Y17 Vehmainen"-päreitä, vaikka linja liikennöi vain Keskustorin suuntaan.


Saman huomasin tänään. Vai olisiko nämä tehty varmuuden vuoksi, jos ilmenee myöhemmin tarvetta lisätä Y-vuoro iltapäivälle tiettyjen normi-17:n lähtöjen ylikuormittuessa? Tuskin noita vahingossakaan on molempia versioita päreistä on tehty...

Nuo valtaväylän päreet on kyllä lahjakkasti asennettu väärille puolin, jopa 5:n lähtöpysäkillä Hervannasta Vuoreksen suuntaan oli ainakin vielä eilen "5 TAYS" -kyltti.

----------


## Eppu

On näemmä sitten päreiden kanssa mokattu tällä kertaa oikein kunnolla. Vai onkohan niin että tilaajalta tulleet ohjeet ovat mutkien kautta liikennemerkkitoimistolle mennessään kokenut jonkinlaisia tahattomia muutoksia?  :Smile: 

Päreiden suhteen kaupungista löytyy muutenkin hauskoja yksityiskohtia, mm. Lentävänniemessä ilkivallan takia viime syksynä uusittu Soirotien pysäkki länteen päin on tietääkseni edelleen ainoa, mistä löytyy myös Y35:n päre!

----------


## Elias

Ja onkohan myös Länsi-Hervanta ainoa paikka, mistä löytyy linjan Y23 päre? Tuleekohan myös linjalle Y21 päreet, sillähän on 3 lähtöä ja linjalla Y17 vain 2!  :Laughing:  Jossain oli myös linjan Y1 päre(itä).

----------


## Eppu

Näemmä tuo Soirokatu ei enää sitten olekaan ainoa pysäkki jossa on Y35:n päreet. Vaihto-operaatio on tänään edennyt länteen, ja ainakin Lielahden aseman pysäkille oli puolen päivän aikoihin nousemassa neljästä linjasta (7, 16, 21, Y35) ilmoittava pysäkkitolppa. Ylöjärvelle suuntaavista linjoista (80-86) siinä ei tietenkään näyttänyt olevan mitään mainintaa.

Jännittävää nähdä ryssitäänkö homma Tesomankadulla 21:n osalta, se kun ajelee siellä totuttua suuntaa nähden toisinpäin...

----------


## Rester

> Näemmä tuo Soirokatu ei enää sitten olekaan ainoa pysäkki jossa on Y35:n päreet. Vaihto-operaatio on tänään edennyt länteen, ja ainakin Lielahden aseman pysäkille oli puolen päivän aikoihin nousemassa neljästä linjasta (7, 16, 21, Y35) ilmoittava pysäkkitolppa. Ylöjärvelle suuntaavista linjoista (80-86) siinä ei tietenkään näyttänyt olevan mitään mainintaa.


Y-linjojen piilottamismuoti on näemmä loppumassa, aiemminhan niitä ei Jolin mielestä kannattanut merkata pysäkeille, koska "reitit voivat myöhemmin muuttua".




> Jännittävää nähdä ryssitäänkö homma Tesomankadulla 21:n osalta, se kun ajelee siellä totuttua suuntaa nähden toisinpäin...


Tesomankadulla oli jo alkuviikosta vaihto-operaatio tehtynä, ja ihan ihan oikein ainakin länteen päin ajettaessa päreet: 1 KALKKU, 18 HAUKILUOMA, 21 TURTOLA, 36 MYLLYPURO.

----------


## Elias

Tänään näkyi lähes kaikkialla olevan Y35 päreet, ainakin Tuulensuussa ja Pyynikintorilla, molempiin suuntiin. Hervannan valtaväylän linjan 5 päreet on laitettu nyt oikeille paikoilleen. "Y17 Vehmainen" kummittelee edelleen. Kaikki muutkin päreet on varmaan laitettu, tosin osalla linjan 13 pysäkeistä luki "13 Ikuri" ja "13 Lamminpää". 25:n pysäkit näyttää Tahmelaa ja 21:n Tesomaa. 36:n päreet on laitettu myös.

Pysäkkinäyttö pyörittää tekstiä "Talviaikataulut tulevat voimaan 13.8. Osalla reiteistä tapahtuu muutoksia." (en muista tarkkaan, mutta jotenkin näin), aina pysäkeiden väleillä välilä.

----------


## killerpop

Ilahduttavaa oli huomata aikataulukirjaa pikaselatessa, että linjan 7 lähtöjä aikaistetaan Siivikkalasta 12 minuutin verran.
Nyt jos on halunnut vaikka kulkea klo 06:30, 07:00 tai 07:30 Helsinkiin meneviin pikavuoroihin, on tarvinnut lähteä tolkuttoman aikaisin, sillä vanhoilla aikatauluilla auto oli vasta keskustorilla silloin kun jatkoyhteys olisi lähtenyt linja-autoasemalta.

Muutenkin tuo 7:n ja 16:n aikataulu vaikuttaa vähintäänkin mielenkiintoiselta yhdistelmältä. Joskohan peräkkäinajo edes vähän vähenisi.

----------


## OV

> Y-linjojen piilottamismuoti on näemmä loppumassa, aiemminhan niitä ei Jolin mielestä kannattanut merkata pysäkeille, koska "reitit voivat myöhemmin muuttua".


Joku voisi myös kertoa, miksi Y35 ylipäätään kantaa tuota Y-kirjainta numeronsa edessä. Y-linjathan ovat yleensä joko jotain hiljaisen ajan liikenteen reittejä (esim. Y28) tai sitten yksittäisiä lähtöjä, jotka kutakuinkin noudattelevat jonkin vakilinjan reittiä (Y2, Y17 jne.). Tässä tapauksessa ei kuitenkaan mitään "päälinjaa" 35 ole koskaan ollutkaan. Y35 on kulkenut jo monta vuotta ja melko lailla vakiintunut reittinsä ja vuorotarjontansa osalta. Jos sen jostain syystä täytyy olla Y-linja, niin kai sitten samalla logiikalla myös 39 (jonka tarjonta on kolme lähtöä yhteen suuntaan, siis paljon vähemmän kuin Y35:llä) pitäisi olla nykyään Y39.

Aivan toisesta asiasta vielä. Näemmä Lahtomäenkadulta on sitten "suunnanmuutoksen" yhteydessä poistettu kaikki pysäkit. Kaupunkiin päin linjoilla 19 ja 29 matkustavat saavat siis kävellä Aitolahdentien varteen.

----------


## ultrix

> Joku voisi myös kertoa, miksi Y35 ylipäätään kantaa tuota Y-kirjainta numeronsa edessä. Y-linjathan ovat yleensä joko jotain hiljaisen ajan liikenteen reittejä (esim. Y28) tai sitten yksittäisiä lähtöjä, jotka kutakuinkin noudattelevat jonkin vakilinjan reittiä (Y2, Y17 jne.). Tässä tapauksessa ei kuitenkaan mitään "päälinjaa" 35 ole koskaan ollutkaan. Y35 on kulkenut jo monta vuotta ja melko lailla vakiintunut reittinsä ja vuorotarjontansa osalta. Jos sen jostain syystä täytyy olla Y-linja, niin kai sitten samalla logiikalla myös 39 (jonka tarjonta on kolme lähtöä yhteen suuntaan, siis paljon vähemmän kuin Y35:llä) pitäisi olla nykyään Y39.


Tämä on historiallinen jäänne, vrt. http://jlf.fi/f15/862-tkl-vuorot/

Toisaalta Y35 on aivan eri linja kuin 16.

----------


## killerpop

Sinänsä en olisi yllättynyt, että linja 21 on varmaan ollut alkaneen viikon suuriin kompastuskivi. Esimerkiksi Pyynikintorin katoksessa 0028 eikä myöskään parempitaululla ollut ko linjaa ollenkaan, kuten kuvat kertovat.

Sattuipa heti 21:n aloituspäivänä niin, että Pyynikintorilta tulikin kyytiin kaksi 21:een menijään jotka autoon noustessaan virkkoivat, että ainiin, tää meneekin tästä nykyisin eikä enää käänny tuonne (Mariankadulle). ja kun huomasivat auton ryhmittyvän Sepänkadulle, tulikin kiire poistua kyydistä ja painella takaisin Pirkankadun varteen. Tuskin olivat ainoat, jotka olivat pihalla. Itsekin piti tarkistaa vielä aikataulukirjasta reittikuvaus, ettei se vaan vahingossakaan ollut laitettu Hämeenpuistoa pitkin meneväksi, kun linjasta kertovaa pärettä ei tosiaan pysäkissä ollut.

Linjalla 13 on nyt Lamminpäässä vähän hassu tilanne, kun Lamminpäähän mentäessä on ränsistynyt pysäkkikatos Pänninsaarenkadulla, mutta keskustaan ei. http://goo.gl/maps/GWMN9

Tampereen uudesta informaatiojärjestelmästä kertoneessa ketjussa tuli ihmeteltyä tuikitarpeaa näyttötaulua Metson edustalla, jossa kaikki vuorot menevät Pyynikintorille. Nyt tätä näyttätaulua ei enää ollut (liekö ollut aikoihinkaan, kun sen järkevyys on ymmärretty).

Keskustorin pysäkkijärjestelyistä varmaan löytyy sitten niin asiakas- kuin kuljettajanäkökulmaa. Ainakin tilanne, jossa linjat 1, 7 ja 26 tulevat samanaikaisesti pysäkille ja kahdessa autossa on kuljettajanvaihto, ei välttämättä ole kovin ideaali tilanne. Ainakin linjan 2 pysäkki tuntui olevan kaikkina kellonaikoina hukassa asiakkailta.

----------


## ultrix

> Linjalla 13 on nyt Lamminpäässä vähän hassu tilanne, kun Lamminpäähän mentäessä on ränsistynyt pysäkkikatos Pänninsaarenkadulla, mutta keskustaan ei. http://goo.gl/maps/GWMN9


Hassu tilanne on hassu tilanne vain vuoden loppuun asti, sen jälkeenhän 13 jatketaan Ylöjärvelle, joten katoksen olemassaololle on edes jokin syy. Toki olisi parempi, jos katos olisi toisella puolella, mutta romukatosta ei kannattane siirtää.

----------


## Jufo

Minkälaisia havaintoja on uusien linjojen kuormituksista? Ovatko länsi-tamperelaiset jo oppineet 21:n? Entäs 13, 18 ja 36?

----------


## OV

> Aivan toisesta asiasta vielä. Näemmä Lahtomäenkadulta on sitten "suunnanmuutoksen" yhteydessä poistettu kaikki pysäkit. Kaupunkiin päin linjoilla 19 ja 29 matkustavat saavat siis kävellä Aitolahdentien varteen.


No nyt on Lahtomäenkatu saanut pysäkin, nimenä "Lahtomäenkatu 7". Olen tyytyväinen.  :Smile:

----------


## Eppu

> Minkälaisia havaintoja on uusien linjojen kuormituksista? Ovatko länsi-tamperelaiset jo oppineet 21:n? Entäs 13, 18 ja 36?


Kyllähän noissa tuntuu palvelutaso osuneen ihan kohdalleen. Jopa tuota 21:tä olen kuullut linjan kyydissä kehuttavan, kun sillä pääsee kätevästi palveluiden ääreen - jos ei siis keskustaan asti halua mennä.

Jos jotain haluaisin vielä parantaa, laittaisin tuolle 21:lle ensi talveksi 7 autoa ja 20 minuutin vuorovälin. Hiljaisempaan aikaan toki sitten kuten nytkin. Mutta voisikohan linjan jopa laittaa tässä tapauksessa kilpailuun? Se tuskin lähitulevaisuudessa kuitenkaan reitiltään muuttuu...

----------


## Jufo

> Jos jotain haluaisin vielä parantaa, laittaisin ensi talveksi linjalle 7 autoa ja 20 minuutin vuorovälin. Hiljaisempaan aikaan toki sitten kuten nytkin. Mutta voisikohan linjan jopa laittaa tässä tapauksessa kilpailuun? Se tuskin lähitulevaisuudessa kuitenkaan reitiltään muuttuu...


Eikös seiskaa ollut tarkoitus jatkaa Kurikan kautta Pirkkalan keskustaan samassa yhteydessä, kun 16 alkaa liikennöidä Pirkkalaan eli 1.7.2014? Tällöin 11 korvaa seiskan nykyisen palvelun Sarankulmassa, ja ykkönen ajaa Pereen.

----------


## ultrix

> Eikös seiskaa ollut tarkoitus jatkaa


Eppu puhui linjasta 21.

----------


## Jufo

> Eppu puhui linjasta 21.


Äh tosiaan, mulle on näköjään kehittymässä lukihäiriö.

----------


## ultrix

Linjanumero 86 vaikuttaa painuneen unholaan. Viljakkalaan ajetaan Länsilinjojen aikataulun mukaan linjanumerolla 85. Voisikohan joku vielä vahvistaa tämän?

----------


## killerpop

> Linjanumero 86 vaikuttaa painuneen unholaan. Viljakkalaan ajetaan Länsilinjojen aikataulun mukaan linjanumerolla 85. Voisikohan joku vielä vahvistaa tämän?


Eikös ko tunnuksella ajettu viimeisen kerran 1.6.2012? Ettei liity kyllä millään tapaa talviliikenteeseen.

----------


## ultrix

> Eikös ko tunnuksella ajettu viimeisen kerran 1.6.2012? Ettei liity kyllä millään tapaa talviliikenteeseen.


Sikäli liittyy, että nyt alkoi ensimmäinen talvikausi ilman ko. linjaa. JOLI-logiikkaa nääs, kasikin lakkautettiin virallisesti vasta nyt, kun kesä ja talvi ovat kaksi eri asiaa  :Smile:

----------


## Rester

Kun katsoo tuota "Korjauksia aikataulukirjaan" -sivua, niin ei voi välttyä ajatukselta, että onko tuota koostettaessa tullut hieman kiire, eikä kokonaisuutta ole ehditty kunnolla oikolukea?

Esimerkkinä linjan 7 kohdalla: aikataulukirjaan on painettu arkipäivien lähtö klo 6:00 Keskustorilta Sarankulmaan, jota ei todellisuudessa ajeta ollenkaan.

Myös linjan 26 kohdalla huomattava määrä Pk-merkintöjä on jäänyt aikataulukirjasta puuttumaan, kuten myös linjan Y28 pyhäillan 0:10 ja 0:40 lähdöt.

Tokihan noita virheitä joka vuosi tulee, mutta tänä vuonna niitä tuntui kyllä olevan luvattoman paljon. Linjastouudistuksen takia olisi kannattanut vielä triplatarkistaa, että kaikki varmasti on kuten pitää.

----------


## jpmast

Voisi yhä väittää, että aikatauluja suunnittelee kaveri joka ei käytä joukkoliikennettä. Ainakin niin "onnistunut" linjojen
7, 16, 21 ja 27 sovittaminen keskustorilta länteen päin on. Ei se voi niin vaikeaa olla. Viime talvena peräkkäin meni 2 autoa
niin tänä vuonna näyttää asia olevan paremmin kun 3 autoa on Lielahdessa entisen Gigantin pysäkillä samaan aikaan.

----------


## Rester

Noista ainakin 27 tuntuu olevan sellainen, jota ei ole synkattu kummastakaan päässä oikein minkään kanssa. Sammonkadulla se useimmiten peesaa joko 17:ää tai 25:ttä. Lännessä sitten tosiaan ajetaan myös useamman auton ryppäässä.

16 on noista mainituista ainoa, jolla on ruuhka-aikana 10 minuutin vuoroväli, joten luulisi, että tuon 7, 21 ja 27 saisi keskenään tasattua, jokaisella kun on suurimman osan päivästä yhtä tiheä vuoroväli.

Tosin niinhän se menee heilurilinjojen kanssa, että kun jonkun saa synkattua, niin joku toinen menee valitettavasti rikki. Yksi tällainen hyvin toimiva on linjojen 16/18 tasavuoroväli Keskustori - Linnainmaa (Koilliskeskus) -välillä. Vastaavasti sitten molemmat linjat lännen suuntaan ovat huonommin limittyviä.

----------


## Jufo

Tampereen joukkoliikenteen sivuille on nyt ilmestynyt linjan 13 uusi aikataulu ja reitti Ylöjärven keskukseen 1.1.2013 alkaen. Osa vuoroista kulkee näköjään vain Lamminpäähän asti merkinnällä 'x'. Onko tuo linjan 13 jatkettu reitti nyt sitten kokonaan Tampereen sisäisen taksan piirissä eli Vuorentaustalaiset pääsevät kulkemaan jatkossa huomattavasti halvemmalla? Mielenkiintoista myös, ohjaako halvempi taksa käyttäjiä linjalle 13 myös Ylöjärven keskustan ympäristöstä, tosin matka-aika on pidempi kuin Länsilinjojen suorilla vuoroilla Mikkolantietä.

----------


## Rester

Kilometripohjaista taksaa sinne ilmeisesti aluksi kaavailtiin, jossain vaiheessa alkoi puhe vyöhykemaksuista. Maksujen suuruuksista ei ainakaan itselläni ole tietoa, samaan hintaan ei Ylöjärvelle kuitenkaan tule pääsemään. Tariffiraja olisi luonnollista toistaiseksi pitää nykyisellä paikallaan.

13:lle ei Ylöjärven-lenkin myötä tullut käsittääkseni kuin 1 auto lisää, eli kierrossa olisi kaikkiaan 9 autoa. Aikataulullisesti todella haastava linjan nykyinen kuormitus huomioon ottaen, toki hommaa löysentää tuo joka toisen vuoron ajattaminen vain Lamminpään hautausmaalle saakka. Muutenkin tuo 58 minuutin laskettu ajoaika on kaikkea muuta kuin realistinen (tokihan tähän tulee autokiertokohtaisesti enemmän ajoaikaa, mutta miksi tuollaisia ihmeellisiä arvioaikoja pitää edes julkaista?).

----------


## Elias

Samalla on vähän hölmön näköseks muutettu tuo aikataulusivu.

Esimerkkinä vaikka

5 TAYS - Keskustori I
29 Aitolahdentie 36 - Korvenkatu 44

Vitosen tapauksessa sais nopeella vilkaisulla sellasen kuvan että linjan reitti olisi TAYS-Keskustori, vaikka onkin todellisuudessa aivan muuta - linjan reitti on niin vain ruuhka-aikoina eikä viikonloppuisin mennä TAYS:ille ollenkaan.. Kaksysin tapauksessa nuo kadunnimet tekee turhaa sekoitusta, entinen Linnainmaa - Rahola oli parempi.

----------


## Jufo

> Samalla on vähän hölmön näköseks muutettu tuo aikataulusivu.
> 
> Esimerkkinä vaikka
> 
> 5 TAYS - Keskustori I
> 29 Aitolahdentie 36 - Korvenkatu 44


Onneksi ovat nyt muuttaneet takaisin entiselleen.




> Kilometripohjaista taksaa sinne ilmeisesti aluksi kaavailtiin, jossain vaiheessa alkoi puhe vyöhykemaksuista. Maksujen suuruuksista ei ainakaan itselläni ole tietoa, samaan hintaan ei Ylöjärvelle kuitenkaan tule pääsemään. Tariffiraja olisi luonnollista toistaiseksi pitää nykyisellä paikallaan.


Siivikkalaan kuitenkin pääsee jo Tampereen sisäisellä taksalla joten olisi tasapuolista, että Vuorentaustaan pääsisi myös. Vuorentausta on myös sellaista asuinaluetta, jossa joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuus voisi kasvaa merkittävästi nykyisestä.

Ja erihintaiset vyöhykkeet linjalla, jonka matkustajat kuitenkin mieltävät kaupungin sisäiseksi runkolinjaksi, tuntuu oudolta.




> 13:lle ei Ylöjärven-lenkin myötä tullut käsittääkseni kuin 1 auto lisää, eli kierrossa olisi kaikkiaan 9 autoa. Aikataulullisesti todella haastava linjan nykyinen kuormitus huomioon ottaen, toki hommaa löysentää tuo joka toisen vuoron ajattaminen vain Lamminpään hautausmaalle saakka. Muutenkin tuo 58 minuutin laskettu ajoaika on kaikkea muuta kuin realistinen (tokihan tähän tulee autokiertokohtaisesti enemmän ajoaikaa, mutta miksi tuollaisia ihmeellisiä arvioaikoja pitää edes julkaista?).


9 autolla iltapäiväruuhkassa olisi näköjään 35 min ajoaikaa Keskustorilta Ylöjärven matkatielle. Tämä tuskin riittää pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan. Tosin autojen lukumäärä ei ole yksikäsitteinen pelkästään aikataulua katsomalla.

----------


## ultrix

> Siivikkalaan kuitenkin pääsee jo Tampereen sisäisellä taksalla joten olisi tasapuolista, että Vuorentaustaan pääsisi myös. Vuorentausta on myös sellaista asuinaluetta, jossa joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuus voisi kasvaa merkittävästi nykyisestä.
> 
> Ja erihintaiset vyöhykkeet linjalla, jonka matkustajat kuitenkin mieltävät kaupungin sisäiseksi runkolinjaksi, tuntuu oudolta.


Nimenomaan. Tästä kannattaa olla yhteydessä Ylöjärven kaupungin edustajaan JOLILA:ssa (kuka se sitten 2013 onkin) ja Ylöjärven muihin päättäjiin.

Kaupunkien ja LL:n välisen sopimuksen mukaan Vuorentaustan alueella saa JOLI käyttää Tampereen taksaa, Linkkitornin pohjoispuolella ei.

----------


## nakkisormi

> Kaupunkien ja LL:n välisen sopimuksen mukaan Vuorentaustan alueella saa JOLI käyttää Tampereen taksaa, Linkkitornin pohjoispuolella ei.


Jos näin tehdään, uudelle vyöhykealueelle jäisi vain Erkontien pysäkkipari ja Soppeentien pysäkki.

Matkahuollon taksa Keskustorin ja Soppeenmäen välillä lienee 3,80 euroa. En toki tiedä mistään mitään, mutta arvaan, että kertalipun hinta asettuu samaan suuruusluokkaan.

Parempi kysymys on, taipuuko matkakortin arvolippu mahdolliseen vyöhykesysteemiin. Luultavasti ei ainakaan lähitulevaisuudessa. Nyt kun vyöhykenappuloita viimein tarvitsisi, niin lukijoissa ei niitä enää ole...

----------


## Eppu

> Parempi kysymys on, taipuuko matkakortin arvolippu mahdolliseen vyöhykesysteemiin. Luultavasti ei ainakaan lähitulevaisuudessa. Nyt kun vyöhykenappuloita viimein tarvitsisi, niin lukijoissa ei niitä enää ole...


Mutta eikös pusatec-etälukijan päälle ole saatavissa myös lisäosa, josta löytyy tarvittavat vyöhykenappulat, vai olenko ihan väärässä?

----------


## ultrix

> Parempi kysymys on, taipuuko matkakortin arvolippu mahdolliseen vyöhykesysteemiin. Luultavasti ei ainakaan lähitulevaisuudessa. Nyt kun vyöhykenappuloita viimein tarvitsisi, niin lukijoissa ei niitä enää ole...





> Mutta eikös pusatec-etälukijan päälle ole saatavissa myös lisäosa, josta löytyy tarvittavat vyöhykenappulat, vai olenko ihan väärässä?


Mihin niitä nappuloita tarvitsee? Eikö riitä, että kortinlukija tietää, missä mennään? Arvolippuhan voisi olla voimassa koko seudulla sen 60 min ja maksaa 2 .

----------


## nakkisormi

> Mutta eikös pusatec-etälukijan päälle ole saatavissa myös lisäosa, josta löytyy tarvittavat vyöhykenappulat, vai olenko ihan väärässä?


Varmasti on, mutta en näe järkevänä varustaa kaikkia sopimusliikenteen autoja kyseisellä palikalla yhden linjan pilotin ajaksi. Ne olisi sitä paitsi varmaan pitänyt jo tilata ajat sitten.




> Mihin niitä nappuloita tarvitsee? Eikö riitä, että kortinlukija tietää, missä mennään? Arvolippuhan voisi olla voimassa koko seudulla sen 60 min ja maksaa 2 .


Tarkoitat siis, että arvolipun hinta riippuisi vain auton sijainnista nousuhetkellä, eikä lainkaan määränpäästä? Luova, mutta sopimusteknisesti arveluttava idea. Jos matkasta on maksettu 1,70 euroa ja se jatkuu Soppeenmäkeen, voidaan ajatella, että matkustajalta on peritty liikenteiden yhteisellä vaikutusalueella taksaa, joka on vähemmän kuin Matkahuollon perimä taksa.

Matkahuollon 44 matkan sarjalipun yksikköhinnaksi kyseisellä välillä muuten tulee 2,70 euroa.

----------


## tkp

> Mihin niitä nappuloita tarvitsee? Eikö riitä, että kortinlukija tietää, missä mennään? Arvolippuhan voisi olla voimassa koko seudulla sen 60 min ja maksaa 2 .


Voisin kuvitella että suurin osa matkustajista ei hyväksyisi hinnan nousua vaan sen takia että pieni osa matkustajista pääsisi Ylöjärven puolelle...

----------


## nakkisormi

Tarkemmat tiedot lippujen kelpoisuudesta Ylöjärvellä on julkaistu.

Vaihto-oikeutta ei lippuihin tullut, eikä myöskään seutuarvolippua. Matkahuollon sarjalippujen kelpoisuus on tietysti parempi kuin ei mitään, ja on toisaalta myös hyvä, että samat liput kelpaavat kaikissa Ylöjärven suunnan busseissa. Olisi nämä silti voinut paremminkin integroida Tampereen lippujärjestelmään.

----------


## killerpop

> Tarkemmat tiedot lippujen kelpoisuudesta Ylöjärvellä on julkaistu.
> 
> Vaihto-oikeutta ei lippuihin tullut, eikä myöskään seutuarvolippua. Matkahuollon sarjalippujen kelpoisuus on tietysti parempi kuin ei mitään, ja on toisaalta myös hyvä, että samat liput kelpaavat kaikissa Ylöjärven suunnan busseissa. Olisi nämä silti voinut paremminkin integroida Tampereen lippujärjestelmään.


Itse kuitenkin ymmärsin että vaihto-oikeus tuli. Eli jos vaikka haluaa Metsäkylästä Vuorentaustaan, tulostuisi kertalippuun vaihtomatkalle kuitti.

----------


## jtm

> Itse kuitenkin ymmärsin että vaihto-oikeus tuli. Eli jos vaikka haluaa Metsäkylästä Vuorentaustaan, tulostuisi kertalippuun vaihtomatkalle kuitti.


Linjalle 36 muutosta: http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/fi/...inen-auto.html

----------


## nakkisormi

> Itse kuitenkin ymmärsin että vaihto-oikeus tuli. Eli jos vaikka haluaa Metsäkylästä Vuorentaustaan, tulostuisi kertalippuun vaihtomatkalle kuitti.


Aivan, vaihto-oikeutta Tampereen sisäisille linjoille ei kuitenkaan ole.

----------


## Eppu

Länsilinjojen uudesta lähiliikenneaikataulusta voisi mainita sen verran, että Ylöjärven ja Tampereen välillä onkin 1.1. alkaen arkisin myös päiväsaikaan pääosin tasainen vartin vuoroväli. Kuitenkin Lielahden kiepit on jätetty vallan pois, eli kaikki vuorot Epilänkatu-Pispalan valtatie. En tiedä onko tämä sitten huono asia, mutta toisaalta ainakin on selkeämpää kun ajetaan yhtä ja samaa reittiä. Kyllähän vaihtoyhteys ainakin periaatteessa pelaa linjalle 21 Myllypuronkadun risteyksessä, kun vaihtomatkat pysäkiltä toiselle ovat lyhyitä. Vaihtoaikoja puolestaan en ole tutkinut...

----------


## Jufo

> Länsilinjojen uudesta lähiliikenneaikataulusta voisi mainita sen verran, että Ylöjärven ja Tampereen välillä onkin 1.1. alkaen arkisin myös päiväsaikaan pääosin tasainen vartin vuoroväli. Kuitenkin Lielahden kiepit on jätetty vallan pois, eli kaikki vuorot Epilänkatu-Pispalan valtatie. En tiedä onko tämä sitten huono asia, mutta toisaalta ainakin on selkeämpää kun ajetaan yhtä ja samaa reittiä. Kyllähän vaihtoyhteys ainakin periaatteessa pelaa linjalle 21 Myllypuronkadun risteyksessä, kun vaihtomatkat pysäkiltä toiselle ovat lyhyitä. Vaihtoaikoja puolestaan en ole tutkinut...


Niin, toisaalta suorat työmatka/asiointiyhteydet Lamminpäästä Lielahteen jäävät vallan pois, mutta eipä tuolla yhteydellä ole varmaan ollut paljon käyttäjiäkään. Ainakaan viime perjantaina 15.55 lähdöllä Tampereelta Lielahden kautta ei Lielahdessa noussut kukaan kyytiin.

Onko jossain julkaistu aikataulukirjan sivujen 72-75 mukaisia Lamminpään yhdistelmäaikatauluja ensi vuodelle, kun tuollle aikataululle luulisi olevan lamminpääläisillä käyttöä.

----------


## Rester

Linjalla 26 kello 8:15 lähtö Multisillasta on ilmeisesti vuodenvaihteesta lähtien ajettu tuplattuna Keskustorille saakka. Tuplaava auto tulee tuosta "sightseeing"-vuorosta 2804, joka ajaa useita eri linjojen lähtöjä aamuruuhkassa. Eli tämä auto suuntaakin Y3:lta Sorilan sijasta Multisiltaan ottamaan tuota lähtöä.

Lisäksi linjalla 18 7:25 lähtö Haukiluomasta on myös tuplattu.

Panostaminen runkolinjojen aikatauluvarmuuteen ja kapasiteettiin jopa kesken aikataulukauden on sinällään fiksu liike.

----------

